# WOT-Tuning – TRIFECTA Product Service & Support



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Michael, thanks for joining us!

As you may be aware, there was recently a group buy of the new Trifecta tune here. It understandably took a while to get everybody their stuff, but now many of us are experiencing some unexpected issues in our tune. I'll highlight a couple of things that concern me below, but I'm sure others will chime in as well. Hopefully we can all of this figured out and end up with yet another group of happy Trifecta customers. 

1) My main concern is with the removal of Select-a-Tune. It was indicated as a feature when we purchased the tune and was one of the selling points for me and others. It was "replaced" by PAL. I only have a basic understanding of PAL, but I don't understand how this can completely replace the ability to select between an ECO and Performance mapping. 
2) Whether it's PAL or something else, some of the throttle characteristics seem wonky. I flashed back to stock fairly quickly, but I'm not the only one to experience touchy throttle. 
3) I flashed back to stock almost immediately, but there have been reports of huge decreases to gas mileage. Maybe this gets fixed with the throttle issue and the addition of select-a-tune. I bought this car in part because of good mileage. I understand I won't get the same mileage if I'm enjoying the performance benefits of the tune, but I should be able to achieve good MPG if I'm highway cruising or commuting through throttle modulation and selecting a milder tune.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for being here Michael. I just purchased a trifecta tune and have not received any adjustments to my tune yet, so I may be premature in being disappointed by what I have experienced.

Basically there are twomain issues I have experienced with the tune I have received. 

1. Throttle response. It is WAY too touchy. I'm not sure if it is PAL, or just an issue with the tune, but there is no way to "feather" the throttle. It can best be described as an on/off switch. Example: If I want to maintain my speed of 40mph and I lightly (as light as I physically can) touch the throttle I accelerate very quickly. Trying to maintain a speed is nearly impossible, causing me to constantly let off and then get back on the throttle, killing gas mileage. 

2. Idle droop. I haven't been able to track down the exact circumstances, but from time to time my car''s idle will drop and the car will shake. From what I can tell it mostly happens after driving for a while. Also the idle is now more shaky than stock, both when the car is still cold, and after extended periods of driving.

My car is stock minus the Forge atmospheric BV which I added to the "Modifications" list when I ordered.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Michael, 

As mentioned in my PM to you, I just want to say again, but publicly, THANK YOU. We have all been sitting here waiting for a glimmer of hope, and with the absence of BNR and Trifecta reps on the forum/group buy thread since the roll of the tunes, we all are left with a bad taste in our mouth. Our data logs have received no updates, and our customer support emails are left unresponded for 48+hrs. We all purchased into this tune/group buy because we heard nothing but good things from previous customers of this tune. However we were side blinded by the PAL and left hung to dry with it afterwards...and all it's problems along with it. As mentioned above, can you please touch on a solution? Can we get select a tune back, seeing it's what we were left to believe we purchased. 

I look forward to working with you in getting my cars issues (CEL O2 sensors, rough Idles, poor mileage, touchy/mind of it's own throttle). At this moment, I cant say the same with BNR support. 

Edit** @Ajn: I wonder if they never tuned us properly for the atmos BOV? My O2 sensors are throwing me a Check Engine Light. How about you? Any CEL?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

PM sent, look forward to working with you Michael !


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Throttle response. 
Update or eta on tune recalibrations. 
Select-a-tune with current system and eco. 
Little idle dips. Maybe just 25 rpms just drop kinda randomly.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Throttle response is all over the place, big drop in gas mileage, would like select a tune, don't really care for the whole pal feature even if it had select a tune would rather have performance no matter what position the pedal is at.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Throttle was my only issue. My mpg never changed so it should go up once the throttle sensitivity goes down. In comparison to the older select-a-tune file i'm running now, this new tune is more powerful.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Throttle was my only issue. My mpg never changed so it should go up once the throttle sensitivity goes down. In comparison to the older select-a-tune file i'm running now, this new tune is more powerful.


The power is great but some times it acts like its backwards. I will get great acceleration with lower throttle positions but every now and then when I put it to the floor it will just hang out in a higher gear and slowly accelerate. Its like the car is forgetting to down shift. It was a little irritating when I was passing someone earlier today.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> The power is great but some times it acts like its backwards. I will get great acceleration with lower throttle positions but every now and then when I put it to the floor it will just hang out in a higher gear and slowly accelerate. Its like the car is forgetting to down shift. It was a little irritating when I was passing someone earlier today.


I'm manual so my downshifts are all me. Even with the lively throttle, there were some instances where 4th gear was good enough where I would pick 3rd to get me what I wanted.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I'm manual so my downshifts are all me. Even with the lively throttle, there were some instances where 4th gear was good enough where I would pick 3rd to get me what I wanted.


Ya mine is more like around 50-60 mph and it will hang out in like 5th with my foot on the floor


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Throttle response. 
2. Commucation on recalibrations
3. Select a tune (with tune and eco modes)
4. idle dips


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say thank you for all the input! Most of you in this thread have followed through as I originally requested contacting me via PM so I appreciate that.

Just wanted to let you all know I am monitoring this thread as well as others and I will do my best to reply back quickly.

All of your concerns are being reviewed and noted. We appreciate your patience.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I ordered a tune for my wife's 2013 Buick Encore during the most recent group buy and cannot get ezflash to connect to the vehicle. It will connect to my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco just fine, so I'm pretty sure the drivers are installed properly. Any help would be appreciated. Here are 2 videos of me trying to connect to the Encore & Cruze. The light turns green on both vehicles, but will not connect to the Encore. I've been in contact with someone through Bad New Racing & they said they are in communication with Trifecta, but thought I'd let you know since you offered to help. Also, PMed you. Thanks!
Encore: EzFlash Encore Attempt - YouTube
Cruze: EzFlash Cruze Attempt - YouTube


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

mjspiess said:


> I ordered a tune for my wife's 2013 Buick Encore during the most recent group buy and cannot get ezflash to connect to the vehicle. It will connect to my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco just fine, so I'm pretty sure the drivers are installed properly. Any help would be appreciated. Here are 2 videos of me trying to connect to the Encore & Cruze. The light turns green on both vehicles, but will not connect to the Encore. I've been in contact with someone through Bad New Racing & they said they are in communication with Trifecta, but thought I'd let you know since you offered to help. Also, PMed you. Thanks!


Hello! Thanks for bringing this to my attention. PM Replied 

-Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im glad your on here Micheal! I was starting to lose faith in trifecta/ bnr due to the lack of comunication and especially bnr for their so called customer service! This will be my first and last purchase from bnr!

on another note, looking forward to see what you can do for us Micheal!


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

I like the whole PM idea to get some help, and I plan to send you one, but I feel that it would be better for the community if a lot of the discussion on fixes and remedies would be made public. That way if there is a simple solution to the problem someone doesn't have to PM and wait for a response, they can search for it in this thread. Just my two cents.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ajn said:


> I like the whole PM idea to get some help, and I plan to send you one, but I feel that it would be better for the community if a lot of the discussion on fixes and remedies would be made public. That way if there is a simple solution to the problem someone doesn't have to PM and wait for a response, they can search for it in this thread. Just my two cents.


I sent a pm and got a reply back in less than 6 hours. I understand you are frustrated at the way this went down. Sending a Pm will help the process along. I posed here like everyone else but once I sent a pm I got what needs to be done to get the tune file for my car dialed in.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Well typically the way this goes, is you PM Michael, he gives you a link to create a ticket, you send the request, and they email you responses. So it's a gradual system of communication but it's the best way to properly instruct people in the right direction. Now that I am on email responses with them, and they have my logs and codes, so now I wait for a reply after the engineers have a look.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I sent a pm and got a reply back in less than 6 hours. I understand you are frustrated at the way this went down. Sending a Pm will help the process along. I posed here like everyone else but once I sent a pm I got what needs to be done to get the tune file for my car dialed in.


I sent him a PM a few days ago with no response. I guess I'll try again, maybe it got lost in what I'm sure is a sea of other PM's. I'm beginning to loose enthusiasm in this though.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

same here Det, sent my pm on friday night with no response, but my issues are the same as the rest....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

det said:


> I sent him a PM a few days ago with no response. I guess I'll try again, maybe it got lost in what I'm sure is a sea of other PM's. I'm beginning to loose enthusiasm in this though.





handofgod said:


> same here Det, sent my pm on friday night with no response, but my issues are the same as the rest....


Ok, here goes. Use this to send your files to Trifecta and when you get a reference ID on the right PM Micheal with it. 

https://www.wot-tuning.com/forums/index.php?app=nexus&module=support&section=new&department=2

If you have a log in for them already use that, if not then use the form as is. I named my file my Username here on this forum. Don't leave anything blank or you will be typing your vin over again. If you have codes then put them in the codes section. If you have no codes then type "no codes" in that box or you will be entering your vin in again. 

The EZ flash we are using should be 1.15.0.22 but verify it is that version. 

Copy pasta what you are saying to him in the txt box then upload the datalog file.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a hard time understanding why a tune would be released with so many reported problems? I to think the discussion should be kept public. These guys all spent a good amount of money on there tuning.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GM Master Tech said:


> I have a hard time understanding why a tune would be released with so many reported problems? I to think the discussion should be kept public. These guys all spent a good amount of money on there tuning.


For the most part, these threads (here and 1.4 & 1.8 group buy) is public. Only deleted comments I can see are self deletes from the people who posted them. Only moderated post are the "get a VTuner tune instead" which were deleted because its the equivalent of standing inside and in line at McDonald's telling everyone Wendy's is better. What has been said in PM is pretty much what I just posted above...


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I know i am not going to say who should get what.Its there money and i do spend mine wisely.There are enough posts on this forum to research and make a wise choice on tuning


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

det said:


> I sent him a PM a few days ago with no response. I guess I'll try again, maybe it got lost in what I'm sure is a sea of other PM's.


It does seem mine just got lost among everyone else's PM's. I got a quick response on the second attempt; at least that's a start.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

LMAO so glad I didn't get a Trifecta tune. Just from observation, it appears you get what you pay for...


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Dvan5693, usually Id be pissed by your comment, but so far my experience is... they released a tune that wasn't ready for mass release. I do wish I held on to my money a little longer till these issues were solved, who'd of thought this purchase was going to be a gamble? with all the great respect the tune had before this... I just hope select a tune / premium comes back instead of this elite tune. However, it's nice to know we have Michael here to help us.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

bL1Nd said:


> Dvan5693, usually Id be pissed by your comment, but so far my experience is... they released a tune that wasn't ready for mass release. I do wish I held on to my money a little longer till these issues were solved, who'd of thought this purchase was going to be a gamble? with all the great respect the tune had before this... I just hope select a tune / premium comes back instead of this elite tune. However, it's nice to know we have Michael here to help us.


i would think that even if they couldnt figure out the issue that a lot of us seem to be having, they would retroactively give us the previous tune, i dont know of any reason that they couldnt just do that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neirfin said:


> i would think that even if they couldnt figure out the issue that a lot of us seem to be having, they would retroactively give us the previous tune, i dont know of any reason that they couldnt just do that.


Just waiting on the tune files to be looked at and hopefully we can go from there. At least with this current ticket system you can see when they look at the files. I'm currently on the old tune you speak of but you would rather they get the new one working as it's more powerful. The old tune is old software and takes twice as long to load the the vehicle.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> Dvan5693, usually Id be pissed by your comment, but so far my experience is... they released a tune that wasn't ready for mass release. I do wish I held on to my money a little longer till these issues were solved, who'd of thought this purchase was going to be a gamble? with all the great respect the tune had before this... I just hope select a tune / premium comes back instead of this elite tune. However, it's nice to know we have Michael here to help us.





neirfin said:


> i would think that even if they couldnt figure out the issue that a lot of us seem to be having, they would retroactively give us the previous tune, i dont know of any reason that they couldnt just do that.


You would think so. I remember them saying how they would respond to everyone inquiry within an X amount of time if you had any questions in the most recent Group Buy post and that helped reassure everyone and then they were much better for a bit. I emailed them with questions(didn't purchase) and they never responded to me at all. IF any type of product is not ready for a release and cannot be 110% fully supported then, DON'T release it yet. I don't care if its a friggen candy bar or a brand new car. 

I contacted another tuner with the same questions, got an email back within hours and my answers were all satisfied within 4 hours from original email sent and emailing back and forth. There's nothing more frustrating than someone who ignores you. Especially when you paid for a service, whatever the service may be.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I no longer have a Cruze, however when I did, I had the premium tune. I was a very early adopter, back in august 2011. I had an issue with my tune since my car was an MT and the tune was originally developed on a Auto Trans car. My car was getting too much boost at low rpms, causing the engine to lug. I contacted Vince via e-mail and with in a day I had a revised tune sent to me. Problem solved. 



> I contacted another tuner with the same questions, got an email back within hours and my answers were all satisfied within 4 hours from original email sent and emailing back and forth.


 Agreed-Not sure what is now the issue with Trifecta, but I now have a BMW and bought a tune for it. Have received fast/excellent service/support from that vendor - Burger Motorsport.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,


Again, I want to thank everyone for their input as well as your patience while we investigate the issues reported.


I also want to state that my goal is to keep this thread myth-free, confusion-free, and maintain open communication as much as possible. I am the kind of person that operates on fact and I believe this to benefit all parties.
I want to address the concerns brought up and comments made in the last few posts:




Dvan5693 said:


> You would think so. I remember them saying how they would respond to everyone inquiry within an X amount of time if you had any questions in the most recent Group Buy post and that helped reassure everyone and then they were much better for a bit. I emailed them with questions(didn't purchase) and they never responded to me at all. IF any type of product is not ready for a release and cannot be 110% fully supported then, DON'T release it yet. I don't care if its a friggen candy bar or a brand new car.



The group buy was hosted by BNR (Bad News Racing) and not by WOT-Tuning.com nor TRIFECTA directly. Any and all promises made in that thread were made by BNR. This is why WOT-Tuning.com has openly joined this community. To clear up any misinformation about TRIFECTA products or promises made by other vendors and to address any concerns with our calibration as quickly as possible.




bL1Nd said:


> Dvan5693, usually Id be pissed by your comment, but so far my experience is... they released a tune that wasn't ready for mass release. I do wish I held on to my money a little longer till these issues were solved, who'd of thought this purchase was going to be a gamble? with all the great respect the tune had before this... I just hope select a tune / premium comes back instead of this elite tune. However, it's nice to know we have Michael here to help us.



Again, we really appreciate the time you, as well as others, have invested in helping us research the reported issues. This is something we really need to be clear about: The calibration is working as intended. It was fully ready to be released and delivers on its promise of performance.


There is also some misinformation about our PAL-derived featureset and how it relates to select-a-tune. We will clear this up in a later post but apologize for this information propagating itself on this forum. In short, our new featureset makes Select-A-Tune obsolete.


Now, there have been some comments about keeping all communication in this thread. The reason we ask for the PM's is to get a clearer picture from that individual reporting an issue. As well as to have a one-on-one dialogue with that person to keep things clear and concise. Something that cannot be achieved had we decided to do all this via thread. It would have been, simply, messy and unprofessional.


These issues, as far as we can tell so far, are still very much unique to each vehicle. Which is why we are tackling this on a case by case basis and asking for data logs displaying the symptoms reported.


We thank everyone again for being patient while we investigate the reported issues further.


As always, if you feel you have something to share or report, please dont hesitate to PM me and I will do my best to reply as quickly as time allows.


Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> I no longer have a Cruze, however when I did, I had the premium tune. I was a very early adopter, back in august 2011. I had an issue with my tune since my car was an MT and the tune was originally developed on a Auto Trans car. My car was getting too much boost at low rpms, causing the engine to lug. I contacted Vince via e-mail and with in a day I had a revised tune sent to me. Problem solved.
> 
> Agreed-Not sure what is now the issue with Trifecta, but I now have a BMW and bought a tune for it. Have received fast/excellent service/support from that vendor - Burger Motorsport.


Terry is one of the best I've ever worked with, incredible how far he goes for his users. Some days I wish I hadn't sold my world record 335xi, but then I remember that it cost me over $1000/mo and I rest easy


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Again, I want to thank everyone for their input as well as your patience while we investigate the issues reported.
> 
> ...


Michael, thanks for clearing that up. I do understand that BNR made those promises and NOT you or WOT Tuning. That post was directed more towards BNR and their insufficient(to be nice as possible) customer support on the product they sell. I hope you or your company did not that as me talking bad about WOT Tuning, those were not my intentions 

However, hopefully you can and WOT Tuning can help clear up some issues and get questions answered for customers and potential customers in the future! I hope to tune my vehicle eventually, but will not do so unless I can count on dependable product support.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> Michael, thanks for clearing that up. I do understand that BNR made those promises and NOT you or WOT Tuning. That post was directed more towards BNR and their insufficient(to be nice as possible) customer support on the product they sell. I hope you or your company did not that as me talking bad about WOT Tuning, those were not my intentions
> 
> However, hopefully you can and WOT Tuning can help clear up some issues and get questions answered for customers and potential customers in the future! I hope to tune my vehicle eventually, but will not do so unless I can count on dependable product support.


Not a problem! I thought this was the case when you made the comment but it left room for doubt so I wanted to make things 100% clear 

To address your last concern, we fully acknowledge the need for excellence when it comes to customer service no matter what reseller you chose to purchase your TRIFECTA calibration package from.

We hope that this effort is coming across clearly to everyone, but should you still feel left out, ignored, or simply wish to voice a concern please feel free to turn to WOT-Tuning.com for help.

Thanks again to everyone who has had something to share about their experience with this current calibration. We hope to have some news very soon.

-Michael


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> There is also some misinformation about our PAL-derived featureset and how it relates to select-a-tune. We will clear this up in a later post but apologize for this information propagating itself on this forum. In short, our new featureset makes Select-A-Tune obsolete.


i feel like i went to a really expensive restaurant, and placed my order, then the chef brought out something different, but it looked OK, so i ate it anyways. then when i asked the chef what it was, since it tasted a little funny, he said he would tell me in a few days...


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

neirfin said:


> i feel like i went to a really expensive restaurant, and placed my order, then the chef brought out something different, but it looked OK, so i ate it anyways. then when i asked the chef what it was, since it tasted a little funny, he said he would tell me in a few days...


Haha, nice analogy. I hope it's not horse meat.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

BNR only knows what Trifecta tells them about a tune before they market it.I am not a fan of BNR but i certainly dont think they should be left holding the bag.Also keep in mind there is no magic in tuning its either done right and completely tested or not.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I did a quick log tonight and sent it in, just basically a 0-110km run. I noticed that during second gear at wot i heard some detonation coming from the engine as well as a fair amount of black smoke out the exhaust. Im gonna do a better/ longer log tomorrow and resubmit it.


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Im glad your on here Micheal! I was starting to lose faith in trifecta/ bnr due to the lack of comunication and especially bnr for their so called customer service! This will be my first and last purchase from bnr!
> 
> on another note, looking forward to see what you can do for us Micheal!



Thanks for the comments/advice. There are some of us on this forum that missed the group buy and still want to purchase. Given the issues and lack of response (from bnr) maybe another vendor choice is best (especially for many of us who are not 100% sure on installing this tune in the first place).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

555hp said:


> Thanks for the comments/advice. There are some of us on this forum that missed the group buy and still want to purchase. Given the issues and lack of response (from bnr) maybe another vendor choice is best (especially for many of us who are not 100% sure on installing this tune in the first place).


This thread was NOT created to discuss other vendors or group buys and any further discussion of that will be deleted and an infraction will be given. WOT tuning came here to address issues people had with the Trifecta tune. They made it very clear what their purpose is.

Since WOT Tuning is providing customer support for the TUNE, your only concern with BNR is the sale of that tune and that transaction. It should be abundantly clear at this point that WOT Tuning has come in to address issues with the tune in BNR's place, as BNR does not develop the tunes and would only forward on customer questions to Trifecta. This eliminates confusion and potential gaps in communication. 

If you have any issues to address with the SALE of the tune, you may message BNR directly or create a thread in their vendor section. BNR has delivered tunes to those who have paid for them. As BNR has been a vendor and site sponsor since CruzeTalk was started in 2011, I have no reason to believe nor have seen any evidence to suggest that they have operated with anything but utmost integrity. If you have a problem with BNR instead of Trifecta, I suggest you contact them directly. 

Keep this thread on topic or I will start cleaning it up. I'm glad WOT Tuning is here to help answer customers' questions regarding the tune, but this thread has gone way too far off topic and that ends here. Use this thread to discuss issues with your Trifecta tunes.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This thread was NOT created to discuss other vendors or group buys and any further discussion of that will be deleted and an infraction will be given. WOT tuning came here to address issues people had with the Trifecta tune. They made it very clear what their purpose is.
> 
> Since WOT Tuning is providing customer support for the TUNE, your only concern with BNR is the sale of that tune and that transaction. It should be abundantly clear at this point that WOT Tuning has come in to address issues with the tune in BNR's place, as BNR does not develop the tunes and would only forward on customer questions to Trifecta. This eliminates confusion and potential gaps in communication.
> 
> ...


So who am I supposed to contact if I have questions about the tune before I purchase one?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> So who am I supposed to contact if I have questions about the tune before I purchase one?


Contact BNR if you want to purchase a tune. WOT Tuning is here to provide customer support for the tune issues that some people are having.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> I did a quick log tonight and sent it in, just basically a 0-110km run. I noticed that during second gear at wot i heard some detonation coming from the engine as well as a fair amount of black smoke out the exhaust. Im gonna do a better/ longer log tomorrow and resubmit it.


What fuel are you running? 87, 89, 91, 93?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im using 91 octane as thats the highest i can get.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you looked up any codes(pending) yet using EZ Flash?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Not yet. The cel is staying off but when i go do another datalog, ill check for codes.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Trifecta Elite Problems*

Hello, recently I tuned my car, it backfires/chugs/missfires through 3-4000, especially when I build boost fast, anyone know what this could be? I want to datalog but I can't due to **** roads/**** traction. I have a zzp mid/o2 and a custom 2.5" catback with and injen intake and forge recirc valve. 24lbs boost. does anyone know what this is or how to stop it? i tuned back to stock and its gone.. I'm not sure what this is but I want to datalog soon, any ideas/opinions will help, Thanks

*Oh and also code: PO420 keeps coming on, (low efficency cat), how can I get rid of this so my remote start works?

- Aus348


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> Im glad your on here Micheal! I was starting to lose faith in trifecta/ bnr due to the lack of comunication and especially bnr for their so called customer service! This will be my first and last purchase from bnr!
> 
> on another note, looking forward to see what you can do for us Micheal!



What issues did you specifically have with BNR? We were relaying information the entire time, and WOT is here as a result of that reporting. If you had any issues with BNR specifically, please let me know.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread cleaned up. My apologies to WOT Tuning for the mess. 

To all parties involved, WOT Tuning is here to address any issues with the tune. As customers, you are all being heard and all of your concerns are being addressed. Please follow the proper channels for getting your issues addressed. This thread exists as one of those channels. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Thread cleaned up. My apologies to WOT Tuning for the mess.
> 
> To all parties involved, WOT Tuning is here to address any issues with the tune. As customers, you are all being heard and all of your concerns are being addressed. Please follow the proper channels for getting your issues addressed. This thread exists as one of those channels.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


We appreciate you keeping things on point and focused. Thanks for watching over this thread and for your continued involvement while we all try to address the issues at hand for the better of this community.

We're doing our best guys! Again, thanks for your continued patience.

Please don't hesitate to contact me should you have any additional questions or concerns.

-Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Hello, recently I tuned my car, it backfires/chugs/missfires through 3-4000, especially when I build boost fast, anyone know what this could be? I want to datalog but I can't due to **** roads/**** traction. I have a zzp mid/o2 and a custom 2.5" catback with and injen intake and forge recirc valve. 24lbs boost. does anyone know what this is or how to stop it? i tuned back to stock and its gone.. I'm not sure what this is but I want to datalog soon, any ideas/opinions will help, Thanks
> 
> *Oh and also code: PO420 keeps coming on, (low efficency cat), how can I get rid of this so my remote start works?
> 
> - Aus348



I merged this with the trifecta service thread for better help from WOT/Trifecta. 

Are you running the plugs @ .028 gaps? Is ZZP catless?


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Both Michael & BNR have assisted me on getting my wife's Encore tuned. After BNR customer support sent me a different link to a newer EZ Flash, I was able to tune her Encore with no issues. Thanks!


----------



## Cruzin40 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm not liking what I'm reading here. I just purchased the Trifecta Elite from BNR on Sunday 11/9. I received the cable yesterday, but am still waiting for the tune file; the FIRST tune file!! I've tried contacting customer support and have heard nothing back. Was I just scammed out of $588?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

mjspiess said:


> Both Michael & BNR have assisted me on getting my wife's Encore tuned. After BNR customer support sent me a different link to a newer EZ Flash, I was able to tune her Encore with no issues. Thanks!



We were glad to hear you are up and running!


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Cruzin40 said:


> Wow, I'm not liking what I'm reading here. I just purchased the Trifecta Elite from BNR on Sunday 11/9. I received the cable yesterday, but am still waiting for the tune file; the FIRST tune file!! I've tried contacting customer support and have heard nothing back. Was I just scammed out of $588?


Cruzin40, just an FYI, it took the group buy about a month to receive our tunes. You're just going to have to be patient.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Cruzin40 said:


> Wow, I'm not liking what I'm reading here. I just purchased the Trifecta Elite from BNR on Sunday 11/9. I received the cable yesterday, but am still waiting for the tune file; the FIRST tune file!! I've tried contacting customer support and have heard nothing back. Was I just scammed out of $588?



Hi,

We had a single order for an Elite calibration on 11/9, so I'll assume that it was your order. If that is the case, the cable was shipped and the tune was ordered the very next day (11/10/14). You tried to contact us yesterday around 3PM, so it's been just at 24 hours since you filled out the contact form. We replied to it a few minutes ago stating that we would send you the calibration file as soon as we got it from Trifecta. They don't auto-generate them, they are manually created. Please allow a few days for that to be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

freebeer said:


> Cruzin40, just an FYI, it took the group buy about a month to receive our tunes. You're just going to have to be patient.


It only took that long because there was so many of them ordered at once. That is NOT typical of a usual customer purchase, but should be expected with a very large volume group buy.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Can we please get an update on the request for Select a Tune (as we thought we had purchased) and at what point all of this (issues) is at?


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

I would PM Michael about Select-A-Tune. I sent him a PM asking about it a few days ago and heard back right away with a clear concise answer regarding it. I don't want to put words in his mouth but it has been replaced with PAL/PAS with the new programming. You should definitely shoot him a PM for more details.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

ehagendorff said:


> I would PM Michael about Select-A-Tune. I sent him a PM asking about it a few days ago and heard back right away with a clear concise answer regarding it. I don't want to put words in his mouth but it has been replaced with PAL/PAS with the new programming. You should definitely shoot him a PM for more details.


i sent a pm and was only told that he could not comment on PAL and they would be posting something here on the forum about it soon.
how soon is soon? who knows.
we were all told that PAL replaced Select a tune when we received the email containing the tune, that is not news. we need the info!
what is PAL? how is it used in the Cruze tune? can it be adjusted? removed? changed at all? is it based on pedal pressure, speed, octane of gas, if its a blue moon and a tuesday? we dont know. it would be nice to know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neirfin said:


> i sent a pm and was only told that he could not comment on PAL and they would be posting something here on the forum about it soon.
> how soon is soon? who knows.
> we were all told that PAL replaced Select a tune when we received the email containing the tune, that is not news. we need the info!
> what is PAL? how is it used in the Cruze tune? can it be adjusted? removed? changed at all? is it based on pedal pressure, speed, octane of gas, if its a blue moon and a tuesday? we dont know. it would be nice to know.


Per email the original tune files were sent in...



> The new calibration has PAL (Performance Algorithm Liftfoot) integrated in it
> (we borrowed it from some other higher end GM vehicles like the Corvette
> Stingray, Cadillac CTS VSport and ATS turbo). This is a driver intent prediction
> algorithm that shifts the throttle response and shift points around based on how
> ...


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

neirfin said:


> i sent a pm and was only told that he could not comment on PAL and they would be posting something here on the forum about it soon.
> how soon is soon? who knows.
> we were all told that PAL replaced Select a tune when we received the email containing the tune, that is not news. we need the info!
> what is PAL? how is it used in the Cruze tune? can it be adjusted? removed? changed at all? is it based on pedal pressure, speed, octane of gas, if its a blue moon and a tuesday? we dont know. it would be nice to know.


Sorry about that, I did a few google searches for GM PAL, General Motors PAL, Corvette PAL etc....you should be able to find some information about how the system works, its used in quite a few higher end GM vehicles. I don't know specifically how it is used in the Cruze (what you'd like to find out I know..) but there is information on how it works out there.

Just a couple links I found. May or may not help, sorry if they don't. Here and here. I'm sure we will hear from WOT/Trifecta soon. I understand everybody's frustration but I still have faith.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

The midpipe is not catless, I only run 94 + occasional octane boosters, the plug gap however is not .28 but the amount of backfire/chugging/misfire surely coy fly be from that, because it feels explosive like grenades under the car, it fires so hard my exhaust broke and change in the car rattles (exhaust isn't actually broken it rattled bolts apart)


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

If they told me that since I didn't want select a tune that they disabled PAL and there is no eco mode, I would believe it and realize that my touchy pedal is just how the tune makes the car. I can accept changes and all, but change without knowing wtf is going on or why? that's what bothers me about it. I didn't want select a tune because of the problem it might cause me, and now I have a PAL to deal with, but haven't been able to get any info about if it is adjustable or can be disabled, or already is. that's why I want the info, I don't need to know that select a tune was replaced (since I didn't want it anyways) but if im stuck with PAL, I just gotta know what exactly its doing or affected by or how it operates in the Cruze (not an automatic tranny corvette), and I will deal with it accordingly. I just don't see how something that changes a shift point in an automatic based on pedal pressure will give me an 'eco mode' and that's what I want to know.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

I understand. Sorry if it seemed like I was trying to BS anyone. I definitely understand that it sucks not knowing exactly what something is doing to your car. I am a little nervous about it myself honestly, but this is the first time I've ever done anything to a car (honestly never been much of a car guy). I work in IT so computers and electronics are more my thing. I'm doing my best to learn through all this and research as much as I can about things. Just trying to help get what little information I could find out there. Looks like we all have to wait and see .


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

ehagendorff said:


> I understand. Sorry if it seemed like I was trying to BS anyone. I definitely understand that it sucks not knowing exactly what something is doing to your car. I am a little nervous about it myself honestly, but this is the first time I've ever done anything to a car (honestly never been much of a car guy). I work in IT so computers and electronics are more my thing. I'm doing my best to learn through all this and research as much as I can about things. Just trying to help get what little information I could find out there. Looks like we all have to wait and see .


You did nothing wrong and have no reason to apologize. Neither does trifecta or wot or bnr. Ill wait patiently like everyone else. I appreciate the attempt to link some info. I guess im just a little frustrated like everyone else and im trying my best to keep it inline with proper netiquette.
My best guess is that maybe they didnt have a few older cruzen to test the tune on? Or maybe the fact that I never got updated software on my components is causing the tune to go wonky cause they developed it on a cruze with updated firmware? I dunno hopefully they figure it all out, I know I probably couldnt tune a car which is why I give them the faith that they know whats up.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> We had a single order for an Elite calibration on 11/9, so I'll assume that it was your order. If that is the case, the cable was shipped and the tune was ordered the very next day (11/10/14). You tried to contact us yesterday around 3PM, so it's been just at 24 hours since you filled out the contact form. We replied to it a few minutes ago stating that we would send you the calibration file as soon as we got it from Trifecta. They don't auto-generate them, they are manually created. Please allow a few days for that to be done.


I looked into this a little further. TRIFECTA delivered the calibration file yesterday, 11/12/14, in the very early afternoon. BNR should be in possession of the calibration. This falls in line with the 2-3 business days we normally tell our customers it will take to deliver the calibration file. As Jerry stated, we have to write each one by hand.

However, should you decide that you cant wait, I can arrange for us to deliver the file directly to you Cruzin40. Just let me know and I can make it happen 

Now, about PAL. As I have stated previously, I deal with facts. I did not have all the facts yet, about what had been put out there about this feature, and is the sole reason why I did not want to make any comments during my one-on-one conversation with member neirfin.

PAL, simply put, is a very dynamic piece of programming that tries to predict your driving style at any given moment based on many variables. This made select-a-tune obsolete. It would literally be impossible to go into the kind of detail some of you have requested about the inner workings of this feature. I would be providing the kind of blueprints that only a programmer would understand and this wouldn't benefit anyone, except create confusion and more questions.

Now, our R&D vehicles are working fully as intended. If we chose to drive like a grandpa (pardon the analogy), then the vehicle would react in kind. If we chose to drive as if we were on a track, then the vehicle would kick in to the aggressive power profile.

This is why the calibration was validated after testing and released. The ratio of number of calibrations TRIFECTA has delivered as opposed to customers reporting issues is actually very small. For every 15 or so calibrations sold, only 1 seems to have reported issues like the ones you have reported here.

This seems to suggest that something about the customers vehicles that have issues, as opposed to the ones that don't, is different. Which is why we are gathering data via the logs we requested and is still being investigated and researched on a case by case basis.

We really do appreciate your patience! It's only been a week since WOT-Tuning jumped in on this issue. If you all can just hold out a little while longer, I am sure that we will have a resolution for each and every one of you very soon.

Thanks again guys,
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I looked into this a little further. TRIFECTA delivered the calibration file yesterday, 11/12/14, in the very early afternoon. BNR should be in possession of the calibration. This falls in line with the 2-3 business days we normally tell our customers it will take to deliver the calibration file. As Jerry stated, we have to write each one by hand.
> 
> However, should you decide that you cant wait, I can arrange for us to deliver the file directly to you Cruzin40. Just let me know and I can make it happen
> 
> ...



You are correct, the cal was in our box and Ashley had already sent it to this customer earlier this afternoon! If you did not receive your calibration in your email box, please let us know and we will resend it. (to the customer that was concerned they would not receive it)


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I looked into this a little further. TRIFECTA delivered the calibration file yesterday, 11/12/14, in the very early afternoon. BNR should be in possession of the calibration. This falls in line with the 2-3 business days we normally tell our customers it will take to deliver the calibration file. As Jerry stated, we have to write each one by hand.
> 
> However, should you decide that you cant wait, I can arrange for us to deliver the file directly to you Cruzin40. Just let me know and I can make it happen
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, I guess maybe I dont think that a feature being able to be adjusted or disabled (or its inability to be) is something that would require previous programming experience.
I do appreciate that you guys put work and time into the tune and hopefully an update will alleviate the issues we're having. In the event that it cannot be fixed or figured out, is there any possiblilty of getting the good ol' select a tune and the previous calibration? Or is this a clear cut 'our way or the highway'?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update, glad to know my car is being cared for and looked at individually. Whatever it is that my car dislikes about the tune I hope it gets over it and learns to love it, my gas mileage is getting expensive during all of this waiting lol ugh.... 13.1L/100km city driving. (Rich lean/safe mode), no access to a laptop of the proper tools to change out my BOV - so my own problem right now really... I have the option to back to stock but not the means lol.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been in contact with Micheal a few times and submitted my logs. Waiting to hear back now. Glad he came aboard. I personally believe every car is gonna react to the tune differently due to the fact that every car is different, whether it be something to do with the factory, altitude, climate, etc. knock on wood, mine is accepting the tune good so far its just the touchy throttle. Im sure once they dig into it, they will find a common denominator.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> I have been in contact with Micheal a few times and submitted my logs. Waiting to hear back now. Glad he came aboard. I personally believe every car is gonna react to the tune differently due to the fact that every car is different, whether it be something to do with the factory, altitude, climate, etc. knock on wood, mine is accepting the tune good so far its just the touchy throttle. Im sure once they dig into it, they will find a common denominator.


With all your pipe mods I am glad to hear this! I am wanting mids and down as well, which sadly will be yet another copy I've done of your car


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neirfin said:


> Thanks for the response,* I guess maybe I dont think that a feature being able to be adjusted or disabled (or its inability to be) is something that would require previous programming experience*.
> I do appreciate that you guys put work and time into the tune and hopefully an update will alleviate the issues we're having. In the event that it cannot be fixed or figured out, is there any possiblilty of getting the good ol' select a tune and the previous calibration? Or is this a clear cut 'our way or the highway'?


You kind of lost me with that statement 

The comment I made about PAL and how dynamic and complex the programming is, was to try and convey that there is no point in trying to go into the nitty gritty of 'how it works', more than has already been put out there, bacuase it would be engineering mumbo jumbo that would just confuse and create even more questions. 

Select-A-Tune, as has been previously stated, is no longer part of the current programming. There are no plans to re-introduce it at this time.



bL1Nd said:


> Thanks for the update, glad to know my car is being cared for and looked at individually. Whatever it is that my car dislikes about the tune I hope it gets over it and learns to love it, my gas mileage is getting expensive during all of this waiting lol ugh.... 13.1L/100km city driving. (Rich lean/safe mode), no access to a laptop of the proper tools to change out my BOV - so my own problem right now really... I have the option to back to stock but not the means lol.


Again, I appreciate your patience and willingness to work through this while we gather data. I know that you are concerned with fuel usage but I think your best option right now is to continue using the updated cal that accounts for your BOV while you wait for an update from us.



Blue_RS said:


> I have been in contact with Micheal a few times and submitted my logs. Waiting to hear back now. Glad he came aboard. I personally believe every car is gonna react to the tune differently due to the fact that every car is different, whether it be something to do with the factory, altitude, climate, etc. knock on wood, *mine is accepting the tune good so far its just the touchy throttle. Im sure once they dig into it, they will find a common denominator*.


Glad to hear that your vehicle is operating as indented and that you are happy with the extra power! We will definitely have an individual resolution for each and every one of you 

Thanks again guys for your continued patience!

-Michael


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> I have been in contact with Micheal a few times and submitted my logs. Waiting to hear back now. Glad he came aboard. I personally believe every car is gonna react to the tune differently due to the fact that every car is different, whether it be something to do with the factory, altitude, climate, etc. knock on wood, mine is accepting the tune good so far its just the touchy throttle. Im sure once they dig into it, they will find a common denominator.


I finally had time to flash my car this morning (sorry for the delay Mike). I had a great experience so far, a few mouse clicks, 10 minutes hooked up to the laptop and it is a completely different car. This is how it should drive from the factory. No CEL's or codes (I scanned immediately just in case) so far, smooth quiet idle, you wouldn't know anything was done to it. That is until you drive it. Big improvement over stock for me, my car seems to love it, looking forward to getting a data log sent in next week just to review.

Given Trifecta and BNRs reputation on this forum for so long I expected this result but I will admit the current feedback did make me a little nervous because I know how changes and new things can work great in a test environment and fall on its face in 'the real world' (again IT pro, I literally deal with this all the time). Something proven and loved by the masses can go wrong with even a minor change sometimes. Programming and electronics are always fun to deal with.

You are going to have certain things go wrong. So far it seems the issues are small (non-catastrophic). The bright side is the car still runs, could have been worse, could have bricked it and been stuck in the driveway until they can review it. I am sure they will get everyone up and running great soon. Sorry to hear from you guys that are still having issues, but it will be worth the wait once it is fixed.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ehagendorff said:


> I finally had time to flash my car this morning (sorry for the delay Mike). I had a great experience so far, a few mouse clicks, 10 minutes hooked up to the laptop and it is a completely different car. This is how it should drive from the factory. No CEL's or codes (I scanned immediately just in case) so far, smooth quiet idle, you wouldn't know anything was done to it. That is until you drive it. Big improvement over stock for me, my car seems to love it, looking forward to getting a data log sent in next week just to review.
> Given Trifecta and BNRs reputation on this forum for so long I expected this result but I will admit the current feedback did make me a little nervous because I know how changes and new things can work great in a test environment and fall on its face in 'the real world' (again IT pro, I literally deal with this all the time). Something proven and loved by the masses can go wrong with even a minor change sometimes. Programming and electronics are always fun to deal with.
> You are going to have certain things go wrong. So far it seems the issues are small (non-catastrophic). The bright side is the car still runs, could have been worse, could have bricked it and been stuck in the driveway until they can review it. I am sure they will get everyone up and running great soon. Sorry to hear from you guys that are still having issues, but it will be worth the wait once it is fixed.


Hey man! No worries. I am very happy to hear that you are enjoying your TRIFECTA calibration. We really appreciate you sharing your results with us 

My background is also as an IT Pro (various roles throughout time, Help Desk Lead and then Help Desk Manager at the technical helpdesk for one of the companies I worked for) and I know exactly what you mean about new programming. 

Unfortunately, in the software world, small issues can always arise. TRIFECTA does its utmost best to test and validate in the real world on it's fleet of R&D vehicles. 99.9999% of the time there are no issues and the calibration is perfect for it's intended use. We pride ourselves in this, which is why we are so heavily invested in treating the issues reported here as quickly as possible.

Again, thanks to everyone for their input and patience. To those that are enjoying their calibration, we invite you to post up your positive experiences as it's a boon to the community to hear about those as well 

-Michael


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Again, thanks to everyone for their input and patience. To those that are enjoying their calibration, we invite you to post up your positive experiences as it's a boon to the community to hear about those as well
> 
> -Michael


I was going to say... typically on the internet the majority of people who are online discussing a product will be those trying to trouble shoot it, or having difficulties with it. Normally when something I purchase works I move on in life and don't think to go online about it, because it works. Thank you ehagendorff for sharing a positive experience on here. Looking forward to sharing mine when my new tune comes in.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

I definitely understand that, you see it a lot with any product. I am really enjoying it so far, you would think I installed a larger aftermarket turbo kit and bolt ons. I am glad if this helps give people some hope and restores some possible lost faith. Trust me guys, you're going to love this..just give it a little more time.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

ehagendorff said:


> I definitely understand that, you see it a lot with any product. I am really enjoying it so far, you would think I installed a larger aftermarket turbo kit and bolt ons. I am glad if this helps give people some hope and restores some possible lost faith. Trust me guys, you're going to love this..just give it a little more time.


How is you're higher rpm pull? Does it hang around 5k or pull hard all the way to redline?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

ehagendorff? Could youactually start another thread with a thorough review?

I think that having it separate will aid in conveying that there is good experiences out there of the product in its current form I'd kinda like for a few people to comment on the positives, I'd buy the tune myself, but funds are right now. 

Thank you.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone recieved the updated file? What kind of times should we be waiting for them?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I sent 2 logs in a few days agao, havent recieved an update yet. Im sure they are working on a fix.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

SitDownPro said:


> Has anyone recieved the updated file? What kind of times should we be waiting for them?





Blue_RS said:


> I sent 2 logs in a few days agao, havent recieved an update yet. Im sure they are working on a fix.


Correct. We are being as thorough as we can. We are even trying to recreate the symptoms reported by each customer with their log, on our own R&D vehicles. 

We should have an update on the situation for all of you real soon.

Thanks again for your patience. 

-Michael


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> How is you're higher rpm pull? Does it hang around 5k or pull hard all the way to redline?


I didn't notice it fall off yet but I only took it above 5k twice so far, been busy with work and things. I'll watch it more closely next time I get to drive it and let you know but so far so good.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh i didnt mean anything negative by this. I understand your doing the best you can!


WOT-Tuning said:


> Correct. We are being as thorough as we can. We are even trying to recreate the symptoms reported by each customer with their log, on our own R&D vehicles.
> 
> We should have an update on the situation for all of you real soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Just to add to information pool:

I recently installed my 42# injectors and big injector tune with most recent updates on 2011 Eco 6-spd manual. There is definitely a gain in power over the premium factory injector tune and I like it! I'd also like to add that like most that have posted in this thread I also am having issues with a touchy throttle. No other issues that I've noticed. 

I look forward to see what Trifecta crew learns from the information gathering.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> ehagendorff? Could youactually start another thread with a thorough review?
> 
> I think that having it separate will aid in conveying that there is good experiences out there of the product in its current form I'd kinda like for a few people to comment on the positives, I'd buy the tune myself, but funds are right now.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey, sorry again for the delayed response. Good idea I didn't want to fill this thread up with posts about how well mine has been working so far (too late I guess, I apologize) I will create a thread with a review soon.

Thanks!


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Asking here rather then PM because others will want to know this answer too; how long is soon? This week? If it's more I may just take a day off work to put back (yes I work all day everyweek, its not easy to find free time) my parts/mods and tune to stock. I sure hope to get an official update and tune does come real soon.


----------



## shkaff (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I have the same issue with the throttle sensitivity making it very difficult to control and also making cruising on the highway less fuel efficient because a slight movement of the foot may cause relatively unnoticeable acceleration, but which has a rather big and undesirable impact on fuel efficiency. I have also data logged.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I havent tried cruise yet. However, i have noticed up to 5-6 degrees of knock retard at the top of second/ third gear. Knock isnt good. Thats what causes engines to go boom. If i dont hear from my logs soon, im putting the stock tune back on tillshit gets figured out.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Also my gas milage is **** to. Went from 8.5L/100km to 10.2L/100km. Thats with barely touching the throttle.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> Just to add to information pool:
> 
> I recently installed my 42# injectors and big injector tune with most recent updates on 2011 Eco 6-spd manual. There is definitely a gain in power over the premium factory injector tune and I like it! I'd also like to add that like most that have posted in this thread I also am having issues with a touchy throttle. No other issues that I've noticed.
> 
> I look forward to see what Trifecta crew learns from the information gathering.


Thanks for sharing your experience! We are happy to hear that you are enjoying your TRIFECTA calibration. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the touchy throttle. It seems to be the same report as others. 

Can you PM me so we can begin a personal dialogue on your report? 




bL1Nd said:


> Asking here rather then PM because others will want to know this answer too; how long is soon? This week? If it's more I may just take a day off work to put back (yes I work all day everyweek, its not easy to find free time) my parts/mods and tune to stock. I sure hope to get an official update and tune does come real soon.


 Hello. Yes, I was informed of some developments this weekend. So I am hoping to have something to report to each of you this week. 




shkaff said:


> Hey guys, I have the same issue with the throttle sensitivity making it very difficult to control and also making cruising on the highway less fuel efficient because a slight movement of the foot may cause relatively unnoticeable acceleration, but which has a rather big and undesirable impact on fuel efficiency. I have also data logged.


 Thanks for sharing and your input. I don't think I have recieved a data log from you. 

If you could PM me this informaron Ican give you some instruction on how to proceed so we have you officially reporting an issue. 




Blue_RS said:


> I havent tried cruise yet. However, i have noticed up to 5-6 degrees of knock retard at the top of second/ third gear. Knock isnt good. Thats what causes engines to go boom. If i dont hear from my logs soon, im putting the stock tune back on tillshit gets figured out.


I have replied to your support request about this issue Blue_RS.

As we have started in the past, our R&D vehicles didn't exhibit any of these issues. Especially not knock retard. We would have never released, nor have we ever released a calibration meant for the masses that would cause this. 

If any of you are worried about running your vehicle on the calibration then please flash back to stock.

In most cases there is something mechanical causing the issue. Whether that be an intake, BOV, or some other mod that we haven't accounted for. Or it could simply be a tank of bad gas. The use of low octane fuel, especially during winter months when the blend degrades more, is not usually recommended. This could also cause a pretty big drop in your fuel economy. 

However, we are definitely investigating every single one of these reports individually and this takes time. We appreciate your patience! 

Thanks once again. 
-Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> I did a quick log tonight and sent it in, just basically a 0-110km run. I noticed that during second gear at wot i heard some detonation coming from the engine as well as a fair amount of black smoke out the exhaust. Im gonna do a better/ longer log tomorrow and resubmit it.





Blue_RS said:


> Im using 91 octane as thats the highest i can get.


What gas station are you using and are you still experiencing smoke?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im using shell gas station with 91 octane. Havent noticed it in the last couple days but then ive been paying more attention to my aeroforce interceptor gauge.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im curious to see if anyone else is experiencing the knock issue.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got a BNR email about requesting support on a ticket? I havent sent them anything since the day I installed, are they just getting to them now? should I ignore this and wait for your email Michael, it doesnt show anything really other then a link to a ticket I sent a long time ago, no replies or anything.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> Im using shell gas station with 91 octane. Havent noticed it in the last couple days but then ive been paying more attention to my aeroforce interceptor gauge.


i havent noticed any knock. i use any premium gas except for shell, in my area they use ethanol, maybe thats why youre getting knock? not sure if that would explain it...


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got an email from WOT, stating they have a new tune for me... though; right off the hop in the email I realize they are talking about resolving issues that I never said I had, the email says they think they resolved the touchy throttle, I never once said I had a touchy throttle? I said I had a rough idle and bad gas mileage and an O2 sensor detection my car never had previous to the night of the tune. Which there is no mention of fixing my rough idle issues? I'll install the tune and hope the rough idle goes away, but I am bit concerned the email is talking about fixing issues I never had.

EDIT* I got a reply saying that it is specific to me and my issues, so I'll cross my fingers this is it!


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

bL1Nd said:


> I just got an email from WOT, stating they have a new tune for me... though; right off the hop in the email I realize they are talking about resolving issues that I never said I had, the email says they think they resolved the touchy throttle, I never once said I had a touchy throttle? I said I had a rough idle and bad gas mileage and an O2 sensor detection my car never had previous to the night of the tune. Which there is no mention of fixing my rough idle issues? I'll install the tune and hope the rough idle goes away, but I am bit concerned the email is talking about fixing issues I never had.
> 
> EDIT* I got a reply saying that it is specific to me and my issues, so I'll cross my fingers this is it!


I think they made a general statement about the touchy throttle because it seems everyone's throttle has been too sensitive 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> Im using shell gas station with 91 octane. Havent noticed it in the last couple days but then ive been paying more attention to my aeroforce interceptor gauge.


Yeah, we kind of addressed this concern via PMs and through the WOT support request. The log did not show any timing pull or knock retard. The Interceptor gauges can be nice but also suck you in to a sort of 'monitoring wormhole' where you are always monitoring the dang thing instead of enjoying the vehicle 

This happened to me with my Cobalt SS/TC after I modified it and went big turbo. I was watching the darn Interceptor all the time. It was registering a few degrees of knock at weird times or during a pull. Sometimes it did it and other it didn't. The fact was, after having TRIFECTA review some logs, that although it registered, there wasn't any corresponding timing pull. So it basically turned out to be false knock. 

Probably due to all the mods I had made to the car. Something was registering as knock but wasn't steady so the ECM ignored it.



neirfin said:


> i havent noticed any knock. i use any premium gas except for shell, in my area they use ethanol, maybe thats why youre getting knock? not sure if that would explain it...


Yeah, winter blends tend to have more ethanol in them. Sometimes this can throw off the ECM but it learns and adapts pretty quickly. Nothing to be alarmed about I would say.



au201 said:


> I think they made a general statement about the touchy throttle because it seems everyone's throttle has been too sensitive
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is correct. We are starting to roll out revisions to customers. BL1ND was one of them. We made the comment in the email about the touchy throttle because it seemed to be something that the community was generally reporting. However, the updates are mostly to address each customers reported issue.

You guys should start to receive update emails from us within the next few days, starting today.

We appreciate your comments and feedback as well as patience.

Please don't hesitate to contact me via PM or directly through WOT-Tuning.com should you have additional concerns or questions.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

I have yet to install my tune due to the aforementioned "touchy throttle" , should I put in a ticket to get an updated tune or flash with the original file that I received? I would prefer to flash a tune that works off the bat because where I'm stationed at now I don't have much time to flash.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

illroyale said:


> I have yet to install my tune due to the aforementioned "touchy throttle" , should I put in a ticket to get an updated tune or flash with the original file that I received? I would prefer to flash a tune that works off the bat because where I'm stationed at now I don't have much time to flash.


Even with the new tune you would need to flash, and data log it. On this current tune file and EZ Flash it shouldn't kill but an hour to flash and datalog and possibly go back to stock on a charged battery and ability to find safe place to do a few pulls. Were you also installing parts (BOV) that would need you to take a lot of time to do and undo?


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Even with the new tune you would need to flash, and data log it. On this current tune file and EZ Flash it shouldn't kill but an hour to flash and datalog and possibly go back to stock on a charged battery and ability to find safe place to do a few pulls. Were you also installing parts (BOV) that would need you to take a lot of time to do and undo?


No, just the tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Who knows, your file may not be as touchy as the others experienced. Send a PM to them and see if the files are being sent back from datalogs only or from the ground up again.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

illroyale said:


> I have yet to install my tune due to the aforementioned "touchy throttle" , should I put in a ticket to get an updated tune or flash with the original file that I received? I would prefer to flash a tune that works off the bat because where I'm stationed at now I don't have much time to flash.





Merc6 said:


> Who knows, your file may not be as touchy as the others experienced. Send a PM to them and see if the files are being sent back from datalogs only or from the ground up again.


Merc6 is correct. You should flash your calibration to your vehicle and go for a drive. Only you can decide if you like the way it handles or not.

Like I have stated before, only 1 out 15 customers who have purchased the calibration, had any issues to report. The revisions we are issuing are based solely on that customers reports and intended especially for that customers vehicle.

If you find that you have the same concerns as other, just contact me here via PM and I will give you instructions on how to proceed on getting a log sent in for review.

-Michael


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Update: I got my re-calibration tune sent to me yesterday, after logging into the WOT site and grabbing it from my ticket thread I installed it and drove around, SO FAR (fingers crossed this stays) my rough idle IS GONE, my poor gas mileage IS GONE, my check engine light IS GONE. I am very satisfied with the new revision. I say SO FAR though because I have the worry it'll come back, but the way the car is running at this moment is how it should be. Michael, I really appreciate your help again, I am sending the new data log soon and we'll be in touch.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Blind, thanks for putting up another positive post on here !!! Its really great to know Michael is getting these issues sorted for us and restoring everyones faith in WOT and BNR


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

The guys from wot-tuning have been simply amazing! They are in contact really quick and answer all and every questions. Big shout out to Michael. Will flash my update later and go do a data log.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

I recieved my updated tune yesterday. Flashed it right away and went for a drive. Right off the bat I noticed pulling out of first gear that the throttle was not nearly as touchy as it was on the first go of the tune. As for gas mileage, that seems to be fixed. This time it only dropped a couple mpg while in cruise control on the highway, which is much better then last time. Gas milage was still a little rough in the stop and go setting, granted i guess thats expected. I have a MT, I'd be interested to know how PAL reacts to a MT vs. a AT. I'm sure its subjective, but I think it is definitly much easier to be 'lighter' on the throttle in an AT then it is when shifting gears and being on/off the gas pedal in a MT. Thats probebly a seperate discussion that I could PM wot-tuning about.

Overall I am much happier with this updated file. I logged yesterday and sent back in. Just to be safe I went back to stock last night until I hear back about the log. 

Lastly, on a seperate note I want to thank Micheal and WOT Tuning for being very helpful and patient with the requests. Every response from them so far, for me, has been quick and thorough.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Update: I got my re-calibration tune sent to me yesterday, after logging into the WOT site and grabbing it from my ticket thread I installed it and drove around, SO FAR (fingers crossed this stays) my rough idle IS GONE, my poor gas mileage IS GONE, my check engine light IS GONE. I am very satisfied with the new revision. I say SO FAR though because I have the worry it'll come back, but the way the car is running at this moment is how it should be. Michael, I really appreciate your help again, I am sending the new data log soon and we'll be in touch.





Blue_RS said:


> The guys from wot-tuning have been simply amazing! They are in contact really quick and answer all and every questions. Big shout out to Michael. Will flash my update later and go do a data log.





mskrutsi said:


> I recieved my updated tune yesterday. Flashed it right away and went for a drive. Right off the bat I noticed pulling out of first gear that the throttle was not nearly as touchy as it was on the first go of the tune. As for gas mileage, that seems to be fixed. This time it only dropped a couple mpg while in cruise control on the highway, which is much better then last time. Gas milage was still a little rough in the stop and go setting, granted i guess thats expected. I have a MT, I'd be interested to know how PAL reacts to a MT vs. a AT. I'm sure its subjective, but I think it is definitly much easier to be 'lighter' on the throttle in an AT then it is when shifting gears and being on/off the gas pedal in a MT. Thats probebly a seperate discussion that I could PM wot-tuning about.
> 
> Overall I am much happier with this updated file. I logged yesterday and sent back in. Just to be safe I went back to stock last night until I hear back about the log.
> 
> Lastly, on a seperate note I want to thank Micheal and WOT Tuning for being very helpful and patient with the requests. Every response from them so far, for me, has been quick and thorough.


Hey guys,

We are pleased to hear that you are happy with the revisions and enjoying your driving experience with your Cruze!

My #1 goal is to make sure TRIFECTA customers are happy. Thank you for sending in the the new logs. We will review and reply as soon as we can with the analysis. 

Thanks again for you patience. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. 

-Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

When i flash the update do i use the program vehicle, low speed only or high speed flash?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

program vehicle > select file > *click* custom tune > enable transparency


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> When i flash the update do i use the program vehicle, low speed only or high speed flash?





bL1Nd said:


> program vehicle > select file > *click* custom tune > enable transparency


Correct. Just do as BL!ND suggested. However, your questions was also replied to via your WOT-Tuning support ticket 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah 20 MPH in a school zone is possible with this update. I haven't been free to get a full rpm run yet (active school zones and ice from lack of salted roads). I'll plan on data logging it tomorrow.


----------



## BlackBart (Nov 14, 2014)

I also bought into the Elite group buy. Everything went well with the flash, the improvements were immediate and very noticeable. I am also suffering from sensitive throttle response...have learned to be a little lighter on the pedal. Also have the poor gas mileage. (20 - 25% less) Obviously, a common issue. Will there be an updated flash sent to everyone, or is it a case-by-case re-tune. I haven not yet sent in my data logs. Thanks!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah 20 MPH in a school zone is possible with this update. I haven't been free to get a full rpm run yet (active school zones and ice from lack of salted roads). I'll plan on data logging it tomorrow.


Excellent! Glad to hear it. Your reply via WOT was received as well. Thanks! 



BlackBart said:


> I also bought into the Elite group buy. Everything went well with the flash, the improvements were immediate and very noticeable. I am also suffering from sensitive throttle response...have learned to be a little lighter on the pedal. Also have the poor gas mileage. (20 - 25% less) Obviously, a common issue. Will there be an updated flash sent to everyone, or is it a case-by-case re-tune. I haven not yet sent in my data logs. Thanks!


Hello BlackBart,

Please feel free to PM me for instructions on how to proceed with a data log. Revisions are only being issued on a case-by-case basis to those how ask for it since not everyone seems to have the issues you and others reported.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Excellent! Glad to hear it. Your reply via WOT was received as well. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Datalog wasn't able to happen a little bit ago. Got an error message to tell my tuner it didn't open. I left my Toughbook out in the cold car and the battery was kinda low. I plugged it into a 12V source and let the hard drive and screen heating elements work before I opened the program. its in the house charging now. The battery should be charged in a few will try again, will try and send the file as well to WOT hoping it could see what happened.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Datalog wasn't able to happen a little bit ago. Got an error message to tell my tuner it didn't open. I left my Toughbook out in the cold car and the battery was kinda low. I plugged it into a 12V source and let the hard drive and screen heating elements work before I opened the program. its in the house charging now. The battery should be charged in a few will try again, will try and send the file as well to WOT hoping it could see what happened.


i also got an error message saying the datalog did not work and to contact the reseller of the tune. I drove back to my house and after turning the car off and retrying the whole process, it worked. i think maybe because i flashed the new tune and then immediately tried to datalog, turning off the car or the computer made it work, either way. it gave a DTC about servicing the power steering and stabilitrak when it failed to datalog, but they havent come back since i cleared them.

the updated tune is much better. the idle was a little rough when i first started it up, but i noticed it was much smoother once i had done some driving. the throttle is much much better, yes two "much"'s... the power is still great and i can drive the car around like a normal person but stomp on it when i want to. that part was great in the 30 or so miles i just drove. it pretty much drives like stock until you push the pedal hard, at which point a little guy from trifecta runs up into the intake, and pours pure jet fuel into the engine.

i cant say the fuel economy is any better, and its probably worse. is that my fault? probably.

overall i say good job trifecta. :goodjob:


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Actually with the tuning your MPG should be better or the same.The reason i say that is most likely your running more spark timing.Now this would be driving normally.But auto trans tuning can decrease MPG.The reason for that would be less TQ converter lock up.That is why i run a very aggressive 93 octane tune with stock trans tune.I get about 2 more MPG over stock doing that.But running the engine hard i still would use more fuel than the stock tune.So a lot has to do with trans tuning and how heavy your foot is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol yeah, the last tune before PAL got me about 15 mpg on a Eco 6mt. You really didn't want to shift before 3k because it was just too much fun to rev it all the way out. There is an onramp that I rev 2nd > 3rd on to get into 70 mph traffic and going back stock sucked. Over time you get to a point where you only use it in short bursts like over boost on the diesels. 

I have a boost gauge in my Subaru and that's how I held onto my mpg when I tuned that. Eventually I'll get around to installing one on my Eco.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> i also got an error message saying the datalog did not work and to contact the reseller of the tune. I drove back to my house and after turning the car off and retrying the whole process, it worked. i think maybe because i flashed the new tune and then immediately tried to datalog, turning off the car or the computer made it work, either way. it gave a DTC about servicing the power steering and stabilitrak when it failed to datalog, but they havent come back since i cleared them.
> 
> the updated tune is much better. the idle was a little rough when i first started it up, but i noticed it was much smoother once i had done some driving. the throttle is much much better, yes two "much"'s... the power is still great and i can drive the car around like a normal person but stomp on it when i want to. that part was great in the 30 or so miles i just drove. it pretty much drives like stock until you push the pedal hard, at which point a little guy from trifecta runs up into the intake, and pours pure jet fuel into the engine.
> 
> ...





GM Master Tech said:


> Actually with the tuning your MPG should be better or the same.The reason i say that is most likely your running more spark timing.Now this would be driving normally.But auto trans tuning can decrease MPG.The reason for that would be less TQ converter lock up.That is why i run a very aggressive 93 octane tune with stock trans tune.I get about 2 more MPG over stock doing that.But running the engine hard i still would use more fuel than the stock tune.So a lot has to do with trans tuning and how heavy your foot is.


If you get worse fuel economy with the tune it's because you also installed the lead shoe option.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Thanks again for all your input and patience! We are happy to hear that you are enjoying your calibration to it's fullest now 

Also wanted to say happy holidays to all!

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread moved to WOT-Tuning forum. Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Been busy, will try and get a data log when i leave work in the morning.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone else been experiencing audiable spark knock/ pinging with the tune? It doesnt do it with the stock tune just with the trifecta. Im experiencing it when you first get on the throttle in a second/ third gear pull. Kinda confused. Im running 91 octane which is the highest i can get. I dont want to blow my new car up so i may have to switch back to stock tune. The thing is, the car doesnt seem to lose power when it does this. I love the amount of power/ trq this tune has but hoping this knock issue can be fixed. I wonder if switching to copper plugs may help? Im running the stock plugs gapped at .028.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you checked the tq of the plugs as well as the 2 bolts holding the coil pack down yet?


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing audiable spark knock/ pinging with the tune? It doesnt do it with the stock tune just with the trifecta. Im experiencing it when you first get on the throttle in a second/ third gear pull. Kinda confused. Im running 91 octane which is the highest i can get. I dont want to blow my new car up so i may have to switch back to stock tune. The thing is, the car doesnt seem to lose power when it does this. I love the amount of power/ trq this tune has but hoping this knock issue can be fixed. I wonder if switching to copper plugs may help? Im running the stock plugs gapped at .028.


For my data log i did a 0-60 pull and they said everything looked good. Though if im cruising going 60 in 5th or 6th and i put the pedal to the floor I can slightly feel and hear a rumbling type noise. I'm not sure if it was just me, or if I was just looking for other problems now since everything else in the tune got worked out. Back to your thought, ever since i bought the car if i am in any gear and the turbo is spooling hard, i have noticed like a chime/ping type noise. I really never thought anything of it, with the tune its a little bit more audible then before. I'd be interested to know what it is and why it does it. On the first round of the tune in a 2nd-3rd gear pull I had some very bad surging in the higher rpm range. That seems to be fixed now, im not sure if you are experiencing the same thing as i did since mine wasnt on the initial hit of throttle. First thing I did when that surging occured was gap the plugs to .028.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That .028 gap is that serious with a tune. So is making sure the plugs and the 2 bolts holding the coil pack didn't get under torqued and started backing out.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing audiable spark knock/ pinging with the tune? It doesnt do it with the stock tune just with the trifecta. Im experiencing it when you first get on the throttle in a second/ third gear pull. Kinda confused. Im running 91 octane which is the highest i can get. I dont want to blow my new car up so i may have to switch back to stock tune. The thing is, the car doesnt seem to lose power when it does this. I love the amount of power/ trq this tune has but hoping this knock issue can be fixed. I wonder if switching to copper plugs may help? Im running the stock plugs gapped at .028.





mskrutsi said:


> For my data log i did a 0-60 pull and they said everything looked good. Though if im cruising going 60 in 5th or 6th and i put the pedal to the floor I can slightly feel and hear a rumbling type noise. I'm not sure if it was just me, or if I was just looking for other problems now since everything else in the tune got worked out. Back to your thought, ever since i bought the car if i am in any gear and the turbo is spooling hard, i have noticed like a chime/ping type noise. I really never thought anything of it, with the tune its a little bit more audible then before. I'd be interested to know what it is and why it does it. On the first round of the tune in a 2nd-3rd gear pull I had some very bad surging in the higher rpm range. That seems to be fixed now, im not sure if you are experiencing the same thing as i did since mine wasnt on the initial hit of throttle. First thing I did when that surging occured was gap the plugs to .028.


Hey guys. I just want to say that we are still investigating Blue_RS's latest log. From what we saw in your log, you are in no danger of blowing up your engine! ☺We wouldn't allow you to be driving around on a modification if we felt it was dangerous and I hope you guys understand that we do care and have your vehicles engine safety in mind. 

We appreciate your continued input. That being said, I'd really like to hear the noise being described as pinging. 

Back when I had my Cobalt SS/TC, the direct injection pump and turbo got markedly louder while on the performance side of the calibration, but didn't do it while on stock. It was a very high pitched whine that could maybe be confused with engine knock or pinging.

Are you sure that what you are hearing is a discernable ping (if it was knock it would sound almost like rattling a can with small rocks in it at a fast pace)? Or is it more like a high pitched whine? 

In any case, we should definitely have an update for you on your log soon Blue_RS. 

Thanks again guys, 
Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey micheal i understand you guys are doing what you can. I hope you know i was being negative in anyway. Was just curious if anyone else is experiencing this issue. Its not a whine im hearing its a legit pinging noise. Im gonna pick up a set of copper plugs this weekend and get them gapped to .028 and try that. Looking forward to seeing what the logs conclude.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

However, i do think my fuel trims need to be dialed in more. What could be causing alot of the headaches.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone know the trq spec for the plugs and 2 bolts holding coil pack?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> Hey micheal i understand you guys are doing what you can. I hope you know i was being negative in anyway. Was just curious if anyone else is experiencing this issue. Its not a whine im hearing its a legit pinging noise. Im gonna pick up a set of copper plugs this weekend and get them gapped to .028 and try that. Looking forward to seeing what the logs conclude.


No problem! I know you are just worried about your engine and want to protect your investment. I'd say that, for now, avoid going WOT or causing the load on the engine in those 'problem' gears, until we can get the log reviewed and sorted out.

We are definitely taking this as a serious report. Let us know how your investigation into the other points that merc6 brought up, turn out.

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok will do!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

If i was to flash back to the stock tune, it would be the same proceedure as flashing the tune on but just select the factory tune? Also would i have to select transparency mode for flashing back to stock


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Got it figured out. Flashing back to stock now!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We were glad to hear you are up and running!


My wife and I are loving the new tune. The throttle is more touchy than before, but nothing major. 2nd gear really pulls without even trying. Also, MPG is up .7 MPG since last tank without trying. In fact, I drove it pretty hard to test out the new tune. Nothing to brag about, but worth noting since others noted their MPG was down. This is on 87 octane. Will be using higher octane in the Spring & Summer.

I'll be getting the updated tune for my Cruze Eco as well. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Michael, one of my customers just purchased a 2014 RS Sonic 1.4L - I convinced him on the tune, he is 72 years young and loves the idea of tuning his car to wake up the engine. He asked me to do it for him, I know with my car I had a shakey experience due to my BOV, however he is stock. 

I recommended him the Advantage+ tune, however; that is the tune that has no follow up/datalogging correct? so if he were to experience a touchy throttle or what have you (that is a known issue), will you back him up with a data log or two? I see no sense in him getting the Elite, he wont be modding the car any further then that.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Hey Michael, one of my customers just purchased a 2014 RS Sonic 1.4L - I convinced him on the tune, he is 72 years young and loves the idea of tuning his car to wake up the engine. He asked me to do it for him, I know with my car I had a shakey experience due to my BOV, however he is stock.
> 
> I recommended him the Advantage+ tune, however; that is the tune that has no follow up/datalogging correct? so if he were to experience a touchy throttle or what have you (that is a known issue), will you back him up with a data log or two? I see no sense in him getting the Elite, he wont be modding the car any further then that.


PM replied to sir. Thanks


----------



## ibanezbass (Dec 4, 2014)

I, too, have the sensitive throttle problem, as well as poor gas mileage. I also noticed that gears no longer hold in manual mode. They will hold until you give it a goose, then the car will shift down and hold at a lower gear, where you have to upshift to return back to your previous setting. It is highly annoying. I also noticed the rough idle after I first tuned it. I will be doing a data log as soon as I have time.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ibanezbass said:


> I, too, have the sensitive throttle problem, as well as poor gas mileage. I also noticed that gears no longer hold in manual mode. They will hold until you give it a goose, then the car will shift down and hold at a lower gear, where you have to upshift to return back to your previous setting. It is highly annoying. I also noticed the rough idle after I first tuned it. I will be doing a data log as soon as I have time.


Hello, thanks for the input. This thread was created for this reason. Just follow any of the steps outlined in the opening post by contacting me here via PM or send your log directly to [email protected] and we will get you taken care of, same as everyone else


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ibanezbass said:


> I, too, have the sensitive throttle problem, as well as poor gas mileage. I also noticed that gears no longer hold in manual mode. They will hold until you give it a goose, then the car will shift down and hold at a lower gear, where you have to upshift to return back to your previous setting. It is highly annoying. I also noticed the rough idle after I first tuned it. I will be doing a data log as soon as I have time.


I'm got the same problem with the manual not holding gears. I'm going to try to datalpg tomorrow. Also, does anyone else think that the tunes shift points for normal/economy driving are really high? My cruze won't even shift in to 6th until like 47mph now and it's almost always revving up to 3 grand at least on normal shifts. WOT, so you think there's anything trifecta will be able to do about that? I feel like it'll make my fuel economy worse. And it just feels weird. Aside from that, I'm absolutely in love with this tune ???

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

au201 said:


> I'm got the same problem with the manual not holding gears. I'm going to try to datalpg tomorrow. Also, does anyone else think that the tunes shift points for normal/economy driving are really high? My cruze won't even shift in to 6th until like 47mph now and it's almost always revving up to 3 grand at least on normal shifts. WOT, so you think there's anything trifecta will be able to do about that? I feel like it'll make my fuel economy worse. And it just feels weird. Aside from that, I'm absolutely in love with this tune ???
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello. Thanks for joining the conversation. Apart from the issues you mentioned, we are happy to hear you love your calibration. 

All these issues have been brought up by other members when this thread was first created, and they are now happy with their calibration. 

Just follow the steps outlined in how to reach us and we will get you sorted out ☺

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

au201 said:


> I'm got the same problem with the manual not holding gears. I'm going to try to datalpg tomorrow. Also, does anyone else think that the tunes shift points for normal/economy driving are really high? My cruze won't even shift in to 6th until like 47mph now and it's almost always revving up to 3 grand at least on normal shifts. WOT, so you think there's anything trifecta will be able to do about that? I feel like it'll make my fuel economy worse. And it just feels weird. Aside from that, I'm absolutely in love with this tune 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've got the same basic complaint. Driving conservatively the stock tune would shift just above 2k, now it holds until 3k or so. I just got around to flashing an updated tune and it seems a little better in the few miles I drove it. I guess we'll see how it feels over the next few days and a few more miles.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

What are the guys like me with a budge tune supposed to do since we can't send in data logs? Ever since I updated my tune to the new version I'm getting terrible gas mileage. I think I lost around 5-6 MPG. I liked the idea of the PAL but so far I think I might just go back to the old tune since I got better gas mileage with select-a-tune. The throttle now is very touchy with the new system. I can feel when its in ECO mode and then ramping up to more performance with just a slight change of throttle at highway speeds and when taking off.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> What are the guys like me with a budge tune supposed to do since we can't send in data logs? Ever since I updated my tune to the new version I'm getting terrible gas mileage. I think I lost around 5-6 MPG. I liked the idea of the PAL but so far I think I might just go back to the old tune since I got better gas mileage with select-a-tune. The throttle now is very touchy with the new system. I can feel when its in ECO mode and then ramping up to more performance with just a slight change of throttle at highway speeds and when taking off.


We can still help you. Please follow the steps outlined on how to initiate a support request with us and we will be happy to help.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the current turn around time for sending upgraded tune files? I'm just curious. I emailed my info this morning to go from the old select-a-tune to the new style one.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> What is the current turn around time for sending upgraded tune files? I'm just curious. I emailed my info this morning to go from the old select-a-tune to the new style one.


Hello, thanks for contacting us!

Right now, it'll be next week sometime since we had a very large number of these to churn out.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> We can still help you. Please follow the steps outlined on how to initiate a support request with us and we will be happy to help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Where are those steps at? I couldn't find them so I just ended up sending an email off Trifecta's website titled Cruze Service Request.

After driving the car now for 3 days I can defiantly feel that the throttle response is extremely touchy. Just breathing on the throttle causes the instant MPG to drop down into the 20s-30s. I'm only averaging 35.8 MPG right not versus on Monday I was averaging around 41 MPG before I upgraded the tune. I really hope their is something that can be done on the Budget Tunes considering its a canned tune.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> What is the current turn around time for sending upgraded tune files? I'm just curious. I emailed my info this morning to go from the old select-a-tune to the new style one.


they got my original file on the 11th and got me back an updated tune on the 19th, so 8 days for me. YMMV.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I just installed the update tune and its very impressive. A little touchy however in that it takes nothing to get the turbo to kick in. Mileage seems a little less because its so touchy. I like it and I just need to send a log in so they can maybe adjust it a bit. Only other thing it will shift down if in manual if you give it a little extra gas which I feel it doesn't need too. 

Overall happy with it just have to use a little lighter foot now.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I like the new tune also but the throttle is very touchy and my gas mileage has dropped drastically because of it. If I data log and send it in can you guys adjust it so it's less touchy?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

My gas mileage has dropped too even though I have had to change my driving style because of the sensitive throttle. I'm trying to drive like a paranoid grandma but mpg's are not where they were before. You would think that in eco mode the shifts would come at low 2k range to save on gas. Why are they only happening close to 3k?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For those who just got the new tunes from the Select a tune era, Datalog for the corrected throttle tunes. There is not a "send me a better file fix" until you Datalog and send em back in. If you do go to WOT just make a forum name like here so it's easier to keep up with the tickets and member names between here and there.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> For those who just got the new tunes from the Select a tune era, Datalog for the corrected throttle tunes. There is not a "send me a better file fix" until you Datalog and send em back in. If you do go to WOT just make a forum name like here so it's easier to keep up with the tickets and member names between here and there.


*Merc6,
*
I'm a n00b as far as 21st Century tuning via re-programming is concerned, but have been following the various Trifecta threads for the past few years and have a basic understanding of the process and results.

Since purchasing my 2014 Cruze 1LT RS with automatic transmission I've experienced nothing but grief and frustration with the factory calibrations. Visits to three different Chevrolet dealership Service Departments has yielded no useful information or fixes for the shortcomings I experience when driving the car. The standard debriefing I receive from the Service Manager or technician who has looked at the car is yeah, it sucks, but the scans we've run tell us your car's performance is within allowable operational parameters and therefore there's nothing we can do (and P.S., We don't paid a dime by Chevrolet for using our time to evaluate your car when GM's diagnostic programs tell us you're good to go). Maybe so, but my 2014 Cruze fails to behave as described in the Owner's Manual, or in the updated electronic iteration of the Owner's Manual, or as explained to me by a GM transmission engineer off the record.

What to do?

Well if GM cannot or will not fix the issues, and before engaging a law firm to bring the car's problems to GM's and Chevrolet Division's attention, I thought _~ what the heck ~_ I'll pop for the new Advantage Tune and see if WOT Weller Engineering have fixed what GM mis-engineered or broke through buggy software and/or firmware. So I now have the new tune and EZ Flash Cable in hand, but before I flash the car, I'd like to datalog the car's current configuration for review by knowledgeable third parties. How do I do that?

I've struggled with this car's driveability for six months now and enough is enough. I've hesitated to post anything about the issues afflicting my particular 2014 Cruze in order to avoid showing the Cruze or Chevrolet service and support in a bad light, and though I've contemplated posting my grievances in the CruzeTALK VIP-access-only forum to limit the number of people who read my report, I've held back because of the bad vibe for GM and Chevrolet such a discussion might generate and because, frankly, a guy like me shouldn't have to work so hard to solve a giant OEM vehicle manufacturer's problems with a particular car model and drivetrain.

Thanks for listening .... now, to get the ball rolling, how do I datalog?

*- -*
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I just filled up my wife's Encore again on the new tune & its up 1.3 MPG from the last fill up & up 2 MPG from 2 fillups ago before it was tuned. This is in Lansing, MI with temps in the 30s on 87 octane & not really trying for MPG. I'm really impressed by the tune. Eagerly waiting for the update on my Cruze Eco.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Merc6,
> *
> I'm a n00b as far as 21st Century tuning via re-programming is concerned, but have been following the various Trifecta threads for the past few years and have a basic understanding of the process and results.
> 
> ...


2 PM's sent, I exceeded the max character count on the 1st one...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> 2 PM's sent, I exceeded the max character count on the 1st one...


*Thanks Merc6.
*I'm off to the PM mailbox now to read your write ups.
_Schönen Dank mein Freund._


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to follow up with anyone having issues with touchy throttle. Please data log your vehivle making sure to capture the reported issues, and send those in to [email protected]

We will ticket the request and reply back with that info.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did anyone else receive an email from WOT Tuning to register on the WOT Tuning forum. I just registered on the forum to get my new tune but I do not know how to complete the registration once on the forum


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Did anyone else receive an email from WOT Tuning to register on the WOT Tuning forum. I just registered on the forum to get my new tune but I do not know how to complete the registration once on the forum


Patman,,
What seems to be the specific issue that prevents you from completing your Tuning Forum registration? I purchased a tune on Cyber Monday and registered to establish my user account at the same time. Easy peasy, no problems encountered whatsoever.

Just a thought: IIRC you've had an iteration of the Trifecta tune for quite a while. Did you perhaps already create an account in the past? If yes, then try logging into the Tuning Forum with your previously established User Name and Password.

Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You not receiving the emails to register?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oops! Something went wrong!*



Merc6 said:


> You not receiving the emails to register?


*Merc*,

*Are you addressing your question to me?
*If yes, I checked and did receive an email within minutes of establishing an account with Trifecta on Cyber Monday evening asking me to click an embedded confirmation link and then enter both a Trifecta-generated 4-digit User ID and 32-character alphanumeric Validation Key which I must have done because when, minutes ago, I checked by attempting to re-validate my registration the following Trifecta advisory appeared in my browser window:

*



Oops! Something went wrong!

Click to expand...

*


> [#10120] We could not find the validation request you are attempting to verify. This is likely because you have already validated your account, or an administrator has validated your account for you. Please try to login with your registration details now.


- -
Bottom line is I'm registered and good to go, having logged into the WOT Trifecta Tuning Forums two or three time in the past week.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got the email to validate and I have an account now and can log in. I was just wondering if everyone else had to do this to get the updated tune? Now I am in WOT-Tuning.com what next?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> I got the email to validate and I have an account now and can log in. I was just wondering if everyone else had to do this to get the updated tune? Now I am in WOT-Tuning.com what next?


After logging in Trifecta, click on the 'Downloads' link which appears jusr right of center near the top of the web page. If your new tune is ready, it will be awaiting you with your name and vehicle's VIN number. Also, an updated EZ Flash v1.10.36.0 file may be found there as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Merc*,
> 
> *Are you addressing your question to me?
> *


No, it was for patman. Didn't quote on the phone app. 


Patman said:


> I got the email to validate and I have an account now and can log in. I was just wondering if everyone else had to do this to get the updated tune? Now I am in WOT-Tuning.com what next?


You already requested it in email right?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> You already requested it in email right?


Yes I thought that was all I needed to do. But then they sent me this:
which is why I registered in WOT-Tuning forum or I would not even know it existed.


> Thank you for contacting us with your request for an update to the newest calibration.
> 
> One of the new things about our calibration, is that there is no longer a selector for Select-A-Tune. It has been eliminated and has evolved in to new programming that is dynamic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

Why does the auto trans hold each gear so long after being tuned?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> After logging in Trifecta, click on the 'Downloads' link which appears jusr right of center near the top of the web page. If your new tune is ready, it will be awaiting you with your name and vehicle's VIN number. Also, an updated EZ Flash v1.10.36.0 file may be found there as well.
> 
> Good luck!


OK I checked and no tune just a copy download for EZ Flash I don't see the tune upgrade yet or anything with my name or VIN. Just wait some more?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

mtomac said:


> Why does the auto trans hold each gear so long after being tuned?


Good question. I have the same problem and sent my data log in on last Friday. I haven't gotten a new tune yet but I specifically mentioned this and I'll let you know how the revised tune goes. I'd suggest sending in a log just as im sure Michael would suggest the same thing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

au201 said:


> Good question. I have the same problem and sent my data log in on last Friday. I haven't gotten a new tune yet but I specifically mentioned this and I'll let you know how the revised tune goes. *I'd suggest sending in a log just as im sure Michael would suggest the same thing. *
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


W/o a datalog, it's pretty much Web MD for cars.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

If Trifecta set up the tune to hold each gear longer on purpose, then sending in a log file won't fix something that isn't wrong with the tune. I'm trying to find out if this is normal or not and if others have experienced this with a tuned 1.4T and auto transmission.

Below 2000 rpm I doubt the 1.4T is making much more than stock hp/tq. I think Trifecta tuned the auto trans to hold the gears longer to keep the motor in the middle of the torque curve (3000-5000k rpm) for better acceleration without having to downshift.

I would prefer the tune to shift like stock in "D" when I'm driving with a light foot. But hold each gear longer if I'm deeper in the throttle accelerating quickly. I have been manually short shifting to keep the rpm down for fuel economy


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Patman said:


> OK I checked and no tune just a copy download for EZ Flash I don't see the tune upgrade yet or anything with my name or VIN. Just wait some more?


Hey Guys!

We ask everyone to register so that we can post the calibration to your account. Your WOT-Tuning.com account will always be there. Should you misplace the calibration file, you can always log in and download the file from your client area.

Also, please keep in mind that ver 1.10 that is live on the site is actually not the version you will be using to flash your new update. You will receive an email notification from us stating that your calibration has been posted to your account, as well as a link to the newer version of EZ Flash, and instructions on how to install the calibration. 

It is important that you read through that notification email. We have had many do this on their phone, skim through the email, miss the link, and then try using ver 1.10 that's on the site. Next thing is an email from the person saying they are having problems with EZ Flash 

To answer the 'keeping the transmission in gear longer' question: well it's exactly for what member mtomac said, to keep the vehicle in the meat of the power band. However, on the new version of the programming, it should only do this if you are stabbing the throttle at cruise or from a stop. 

You should be able to have a little bit of play now in pressing the throttle as opposed to before when simply the lightest touch would send it in to performance mode.

If you are on the newly revised programming, and you are being catapulted into the performance mode, then you are pressing the throttle too hard. All the vehicle needs now is a small bit of pressure on the throttle and the calibration will do the rest. I guess you can say it is not as linear as it was when stock.

We do ask for your patience when it comes to these update requests as we received hundreds of them over the last week. 

Thanks again guys for all your input and remember, we are not always on the forums. If you have an urgent question, please feel free to contact us directly via [email protected]. A ticket will be created immediately and we are notified for a reply.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

mtomac said:


> If Trifecta set up the tune to hold each gear longer on purpose, then sending in a log file won't fix something that isn't wrong with the tune. I'm trying to find out if this is normal or not and if others have experienced this with a tuned 1.4T and auto transmission.
> 
> Below 2000 rpm I doubt the 1.4T is making much more than stock hp/tq. I think Trifecta tuned the auto trans to hold the gears longer to keep the motor in the middle of the torque curve (3000-5000k rpm) for better acceleration without having to downshift.
> 
> I would prefer the tune to shift like stock in "D" when I'm driving with a light foot. But hold each gear longer if I'm deeper in the throttle accelerating quickly. I have been manually short shifting to keep the rpm down for fuel economy


Yeah I would like that in performance mode (my Camaro does sort of the same thing in performance sport mode) but I don't think I need the engine in its power band with my cruise set at 50mph. It's killing my mpg to have the engine spinning almost 3k cruising at 50 and it will not upshift by itself no matter what. Like I said, I'm anxious to get a revised tune and see if they're able to remedy this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to share this link to our site. it will assist those that are having problems or difficulty with the installation of the calibration. Instead of a video that you would have to pause constantly, we have instructions in the form of slides so you can progress to the next one at your own pace 

You can find It here:

http://www.wot-tuning.com/forums/page/ezflash_user_guide.html#slide1 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

When I did mine the new software for E-flash wouldn't recognize the cable right away. If you installed over the old one you need to go into device manager and delete the connection with the exclamation point. Then run the install again and it should fix it.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

After trying 3 updated tunes now I think I'm finally done. This new PAL system really sucks and my MPG and throttle response is suffering. There should be no reason why I'm loosing 5-7 MPG just by updating my tune. I unfortunately can no longer recommend this product to anyone else. I really liked my tune when I got it but now with this new system it feels like a step backwards.

Unfortunately I need an older version of EZ Flash because this new version no longer will recognize a .TRT file as a file that can be used as a tune. Does anyone have an older version of EZ Flash?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Never mind I was able to find a version of EZ Flash that will work. I really hope Trifecta will fix this new PAL system. Until then I'm staying with the old Select-a-tune since it gets the best MPG and doesn't have the messed up throttle response.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Never mind I was able to find a version of EZ Flash that will work. I really hope Trifecta will fix this new PAL system. Until then I'm staying with the old Select-a-tune since it gets the best MPG and doesn't have the messed up throttle response.


I am also flashing back to the old select-a-tune. Very unhappy with the new update.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are you guys speaking of the initial tune or the one after dataloging?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Are you guys speaking of the initial tune or the one after dataloging?


All of them. The updated tunes after the initial were even worse. They made almost no power.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my new elite file.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> All of them. The updated tunes after the initial were even worse. They made almost no power.


Maybe I lucked out then. I actually tested my tune I received after datalog against the ATS and it mimics the PAL throttle.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I wanted to share this link to our site. it will assist those that are having problems or difficulty with the installation of the calibration. Instead of a video that you would have to pause constantly, we have instructions in the form of slides so you can progress to the next one at your own pace
> 
> You can find It here: Slide
> 
> ...


Good Morning Michael,

I've tried several times to access the Slides via the link provided without success. URL appears to be 404 broken. Please advise. Thanks.



> Sorry, we couldn't find that!
> We could not find the page you were looking for. [#10CCS2]


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine seems to be working fine as long as I change my driving style to use less of the gas on take off. The only thing I hope they change is when your at highway speed it feels like the turbo is already loaded. Which I think is why my gas mileage has drop some. Also, I think the shift points could lowered a little unless your in the gas.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze2011white said:


> Mine seems to be working fine as long as I change my driving style to use less of the gas on take off. The only thing I hope they change is when your at highway speed it feels like the turbo is already loaded. Which I think is why my gas mileage has drop some. Also, I think the shift points could lowered a little unless your in the gas.


How you speak is literally like the ATS. Well, with exception of way more hp stock and the throttle is a bit more touchier by a hair on the ATS. I say throttle inputs between the 2 tunes I received, the ATS sat between the 2 but more so to the revised one I got.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Mine seems to be working fine as long as I change my driving style to use less of the gas on take off. The only thing I hope they change is when your at highway speed it feels like the turbo is already loaded. Which I think is why my gas mileage has drop some. Also, I think the shift points could lowered a little unless your in the gas.


*Spot on! *My initial impression and assessment as well.

I also believe that when driving in full auto mode (D) upshifts should occur at 2,500 rpm max unless the driver puts his boot into into it to request a more aggressive acceleration map.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Good Morning Michael,
> 
> I've tried several times to access the Slides via the link provided without success. URL appears to be 404 broken. Please advise. Thanks.


Sorry about that! I corrected the link in my post. There was a slight update to the page which broke the link. 

However, when you visit our site directly www.wot-tuning.com you will find a menu to the right of the screen. under 'Support Resources' you will find the link to the 'EZ Flash User Guide' as well.

-Michael


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Spot on! *My initial impression and assessment as well.
> 
> I also believe that when driving in full auto mode (D) upshifts should occur at 2,500 rpm max unless the driver puts his boot into into it to request a more aggressive acceleration map.


I agree with the above.

I asked for a corrected tune to deal with the auto trans holding each gear too long and not wanting to shift into 6th gear at 55mph. I was told my Michael that it's suppose to do that so I'm stuck with manually shifting the auto.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

mtomac said:


> I agree with the above.
> 
> I asked for a corrected tune to deal with the auto trans holding each gear too long and not wanting to shift into 6th gear at 55mph. I was told my Michael that it's suppose to do that so I'm stuck with manually shifting the auto.


Yep same here I asked them to change the shift points there's no reason it shouldn't be shifting into 6th gear until 53mph (found out this is the minimum speed for an auto shift into 6th). Was told the same thing - this is how it was designed. So I too am stuck manually shifting my auto which is starting to get annoying. They won't even consider changing it. I understand the need for power on demand but that should only happen in the sport mode on the PAL. The transmission shifts way too high for "Eco" to do anything for mpg...

Also since it downshifts really early as well there's more engine braking and therefore I can't coast in DCFO for any good amount of time which is also killing mpg

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Anybody got their updated Trifecta tune yet? still waiting for mine!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Anybody got their updated Trifecta tune yet? still waiting for mine!


*Hej Patman,,*

My Advantage tune was uploaded by Trifecta WOT-Tuning on Dec 03 2014 at 03:27 AM, but I'm uncertain if I have the original or updated Advantage tune. _Michael at WOT: Can you help me out here and tell me which tune I have?_

Hang in there Patman, my understanding is they've got hundreds if not thousands of updated tunes to promulgate.

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just received my new tune file this afternoon.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm getting kind of bummed out about this new tune. It wakes the car up but at a cost of mpg. I was advised its a performance tune and will use more gas. But thinking I will reflash to stock and enjoy my mpgs. Possibly only using the tune for long trips through the mountains for when I need some extra boost to get up the hills...The select a tune option would be nice. But maybe things will change..I have budget tune on a 2lt


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all!
I have been driving my tuned 2014 1LT automatic for a few days now. I am driving manually/automatically every other day to get a feel for the tune. I have noticed that the automatic shifting which was happening at 3000rpm is now occurring at approx 2500rpm. Could it be learning my driving style?
Also, I do like how the manual shifting has gotton smoother. I seem to be gaining mph when I manually shift. I am able to upshift at 1800rpm, where is was at 2000rpm pre- tune.
When I needed power to pass a car on the highway, wow, it almost felt like the front of the car lifted! 
I have not even tried anything other than 87 octane... more fun awaits!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Hej Patman,,*
> 
> My Advantage tune was uploaded by Trifecta WOT-Tuning on Dec 03 2014 at 03:27 AM, but I'm uncertain if I have the original or updated Advantage tune. _Michael at WOT: Can you help me out here and tell me which tune I have?_
> 
> ...


Just received an email from WOT and I just received my updated tune will download and try out tonight! 


Thanks Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

While the laptop is already connected, click ok for 100% pop up and Datalog. Seems like once you take the cable off the car and power down the laptop, you really don't feel like doing a datalog.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> While the laptop is already connected, click ok for 100% pop up and Datalog. Seems like once you take the cable off the car and power down the laptop, you really don't feel like doing a datalog.


Good idea. It is like asking someone to do something for you and they say they will do it later. Chances are it will never get done!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Just received an email from WOT and I just received my updated tune will download and try out tonight!


*Patman,*
Don't forget to clear your TCM adaptives before installing the new tune.



Merc6 said:


> While the laptop is already connected, click ok for 100% pop up and Datalog. Seems like once you take the cable off the car and power down the laptop, you really don't feel like doing a datalog.


*Merc6,*
Are you advising to datalog before or after the flash, or perhaps both? I didn't do either because neither Steven nor Michael at Trifecta WOT-Tuning mentioned it in their emails to me or was it highlighted on WOT's web pages presenting the EZ Flash User's Guide.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Don't forget to clear your TCM adaptives before installing the new tune.


What do you mean? go back to stock tune? I was just planning tuning over the tune I currently have on my car. Are you referring to my Laptop or my car? If you are talking about my car, what part, I have 6M transmission.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> What do you mean? go back to stock tune? I was just planning tuning over the tune I currently have on my car. Are you referring to my Laptop or my car? If you are talking about my car, what part, I have 6M transmission.


*Well, that's explains that Patman.
*I wasn't sure if you had the 6-MT M32 gearbox or the GM 6T40 slushbox so my reminder wouldn't be applicable in your case. For the general edification of all interested parties though, it might be a good idea for Michael or Steven at Trifecta WOT-Tuning as well as knowledgeable forum members to explore this subject of TCM adaptives for future reference.

*Good luck installing the updated tune!
*Straightforward and piece-of-cake when I installed the new maps over the factory programming, but it did take a bit longer than I anticipated and, on a cold day in the Mid-Atlantic States, my car's electrical system's 'Active Battery Protection Mode' was tripped and activated a few minutes before the flash was complete. No harm done and I reset the advisory after closing the EZ Flash executable and disconnecting the EZ Flash cable and laptop from the OBD2 port.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The reason we don't request any logs is because if this is just a simple update to what you already had, chances are almost 99.99% that it will be fine and no revisions would be necessary. Same thing goes for a 100% stock vehicle, or even one with an intake. We've done so many of these that we write the calibration pretty much perfectly the first time around.

Unless you experience some sort of obvious issue with the way the engine runs there's usually no need for a log review. Logs are mostly for when you are experiencing a problem and want us to check it out. Or, you installed a bunch of mods all at the same time and you want to make sure it is running optimally.

Things like the ported intake manifold, BOV, and things of that sort, do require a small tweaks to keep the engine running to sepc.

Just wanted to throw that out there so none of you are freaked out as to why we don't immediately say 'SEND US A LOG' 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Well, that's explains that Patman.
> *I wasn't sure if you had the 6-MT M32 gearbox or the GM 6T40 slushbox so my reminder wouldn't be applicable in your case. For the general edification of all interested parties though, it might be a good idea for Michael or Steven at Trifecta WOT-Tuning as well as knowledgeable forum members to explore this subject of TCM adaptives for future reference.
> 
> *Good luck installing the updated tune!
> *Straightforward and piece-of-cake when I installed the new maps over the factory programming, but it did take a bit longer than I anticipated and, on a cold day in the Mid-Atlantic States, my car's electrical system's 'Active Battery Protection Mode' was tripped and activated a few minutes before the flash was complete. No harm done and I reset the advisory after closing the EZ Flash executable and disconnecting the EZ Flash cable and laptop from the OBD2 port.


So do I have to go back to stock tune or tune over my current Trifecta Tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Patman said:


> So do I have to go back to stock tune or tune over my current Trifecta Tune?


Hello,

No need to flash back to stock. The flashing process always writes over whatever is currently on the ECM. I suggest you select 'Force Full Flash' from the Program menu, and then install your calibration we recently sent.

That's all 

-Michael


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> No need to flash back to stock. The flashing process always writes over whatever is currently on the ECM. I suggest you select 'Force Full Flash' from the Program menu, and then install your calibration we recently sent.
> 
> ...


*Michael,*

When you have a few minutes free, could you please elaborate about why and when a 'Force Full Flash' is recommended as opposed to simply performing the EZ Flash tune without invoking this feature? I could speculate about scenarios where I believe utilizing 'Force Full Flash' would be advisable or even necessary, but without personally knowing all the facts I might be completely off-base and hence don't wish to muddy the waters.

BTW and AFAIK, no CruzeTALK members who have chosen the tuned route are freaking out about the new-generation tunes. On the contrary, we're exploring it, reporting field experiences via the forums and trying to learn from one another and build a reliable knowledge base. Keep in mind we are a persistently inquisitive bunch, many of whom are practicing real life professional or backyard engineers and mechanics who like to fully understand the systems on which we work and tinker. 

Cheers my friend, and Happy Holidays!!!

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

When I open EZ Flash it is looking for .TRT file my download from WOT- Site was .TRTX. Should I just rename to TRT?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Patman said:


> When I open EZ Flash it is looking for .TRT file my download from WOT- Site was .TRTX. Should I just rename to TRT?


Actually, in the email we sent that updated your SR on WOT-Tuning, there was a link to a special version of EZ Flash that you should be using. I think you may have missed that in the email. 

The TRTX file extension is correct. Please do not try to rename it. Simply us the version of EZ Flash we linked you to in our response to your SR, and try again


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Actually, in the email we sent that updated your SR on WOT-Tuning, there was a link to a special version of EZ Flash that you should be using. I think you may have missed that in the email.
> 
> The TRTX file extension is correct. Please do not try to rename it. Simply us the version of EZ Flash we linked you to in our response to your SR, and try again


Yes I miss the thing about downloading the new EZFlash.
Thx a million.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Heads Up, Patman !!!*



Patman said:


> When I open EZ Flash it is looking for .TRT file my download from WOT- Site was .TRTX. Should I just rename to TRT?


*Patman,*

I'm no expert but I strongly urge you *DO NOT RENAME* the tune's file extension and dive into unknown waters. It's possible, perhaps probable, that you _~though no fault of your own~_ are attempting to use an outdated version of the Trifecta WOT-Tuning's EZ Flash executable program.

I successfully used EZ Flash version 1.15.0.32 as instructed by Steven Weller at Trifecta to install the new Advantage tune, but see that EZ Flash version 1.10.36.0 appears on my account download page. A possible Whoops! on their part, I simply don't know.

To help lighten the load for you, I embedded a direct link to EZ Flash version 1.15.0.32 in this message. It follows: http://goo.gl/WQPOQw .

Once again, Patman, I reiterate I am not an expert but this is the EZ Flash version I used and my installation was straightforward and problem-free. You may wish to double-check and confirm the information I've offered and contact Trifecta directly by logging into your personal WOT-Tuning account.

I hope this helps, Sir. As ever,

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Michael,*
> 
> When you have a few minutes free, could you please elaborate about why and when a 'Force Full Flash' is recommended as opposed to simply performing the EZ Flash tune without invoking this feature? I could speculate about scenarios where I believe utilizing 'Force Full Flash' would be advisable or even necessary, but without personally knowing all the facts I might be completely off-base and hence don't wish to muddy the waters.
> 
> ...


No worries! I understand where you are coming from. I merely wanted to ensure you guys were aware of why we don't put much emphasis on the data log unless the vehicle is heavily modified and the calibration customized specifically for that application.

As far as EZ Flash goes, well, what can I say? I am a bit of a perfectionist and worrier. EZ Flash is design to auto-detect whether the ECM it is about to write to has a factory calibration or TRIFECTA custom operating system on it. If it detects the factory OS, it performs a complete full flash to the ECM and TCM. If it detects a TRIFECTA OS, it compares the tables and then only writes the differences it finds, making the write process a lot quicker. this is really handy during a live tuning session as you may go through multiple revisions and having only to wait a minute or two as opposed to 15 every time you ware flashing the vehicle, is nice.

I have never had a problem with this functionality. It works flawlessly. However, I like to make it force a full flash every time, which frankly is over kill, but it gives me piece of mind. It's a completely unfounded fear and there is no need for me to do it. But I am one of those people that knows he locked the front door before going to bed, but dang me if I don't check it once more before falling asleep! 

It really is ridiculous of me 

However, it's a quality which makes me good at what I do when it comes to customer service and support 

Sorry for the over-share!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> As far as EZ Flash goes, well, what can I say? I am a bit of a perfectionist and worrier. EZ Flash is design to auto-detect whether the ECM it is about to write to has a factory calibration or TRIFECTA custom operating system on it. If it detects the factory OS, it performs a complete full flash to the ECM and TCM. If it detects a TRIFECTA OS, it compares the tables and then only writes the differences it finds, making the write process a lot quicker. this is really handy during a live tuning session as you may go through multiple revisions and having only to wait a minute or two as opposed to 15 every time you ware flashing the vehicle, is nice.
> 
> I have never had a problem with this functionality. It works flawlessly. However, I like to make it force a full flash every time, which frankly is over kill, but it gives me piece of mind. It's a completely unfounded fear and there is no need for me to do it. But I am one of those people that knows he locked the front door before going to bed, but dang me if I don't check it once more before falling asleep!
> 
> ...


I totally understand Michael.
People who know me best sometimes call me Adrian Monk. :huh:



easter egg inside​


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Patman,*
> 
> I'm no expert but I strongly urge you *DO NOT RENAME* the tune's file extension and dive into unknown waters. It's possible, perhaps probable, that you _~though no fault of your own~_ are attempting to use an outdated version of the Trifecta WOT-Tuning's EZ Flash executable program.
> 
> ...


Can you please send me another copy of my updated tune. I downloaded it and once downloaded it got corrupt on my machine after I renamed it to a .TRT file before I saw I needed to get a new EZ Flash and the TRTX file is out of my account on WOT-Tuning account. My problem is that when opening the file I renamed back to TRTX, it will not connect to my car when opening it but the computer does connect.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got it going after downloading again. I could not seem to get the force full flash tho to work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep the old EZ Flash and rename it "EZ Flash old" and the new one "EZ Flash new". This gives you the ability to go back to Select a tune and compare the power increase.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> I totally understand Michael.
> People who know me best sometimes call me Adrian Monk. :huh:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Now THAT'S saying something 



Patman said:


> Can you please send me another copy of my updated tune. I downloaded it and once downloaded it got corrupt on my machine after I renamed it to a .TRT file before I saw I needed to get a new EZ Flash and the TRTX file is out of my account on WOT-Tuning account. My problem is that when opening the file I renamed back to TRTX, it will not connect to my car when opening it but the computer does connect.


Hey Patman,

Sorry for the late response. We did see your request via the SR on WOT and we replied to that with the fix. Your files are now available. I also replied to your PM her eon the site.

Sorry for the inconvenience. Please let us know if you need anything else. As always, you can reach us quicker through the SR system on WOT.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Is it best to Clear the TCM adaptives before installing the tune?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

chris10 said:


> I'm getting kind of bummed out about this new tune. It wakes the car up but at a cost of mpg. I was advised its a performance tune and will use more gas. But thinking I will reflash to stock and enjoy my mpgs. Possibly only using the tune for long trips through the mountains for when I need some extra boost to get up the hills...The select a tune option would be nice. But maybe things will change..I have budget tune on a 2lt


....so scratch that. I flashed back to stock and wife said the car feels like a paperweight on wheels. Gas mileage was up 4mpgs though. Still hoping things will change.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

What are safe levels of boost? I was using the TORQ app last night and was getting just over 21 I believe. I am running 93 and it was around 30 degrees or so. Isn't 21lbs a little much? Just make me feel a bit uneasy...This was in 2/3rd gear WOT.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chris10 said:


> ....so scratch that. I flashed back to stock and wife said the car feels like a paperweight on wheels. Gas mileage was up 4mpgs though. Still hoping things will change.


LOL it's winter time, forget those 4 mpgs.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I installed another updated tune and it feels better with better mpg as long as its a flat road but I just can't stand the non linear throttle response. 25% throttle is causing the engine load to shoot to 80%. Just barely pressing the gas is the only way to drive normal. Anything past half throttle is really 100% engine load. I just don't understand why anyone would want a non linear throttle response. 

I originally installed the tune to maintain my mpg and to add more power. The original select-a-tune did that and was great. The throttle response w's great and I had a choice to be in eco mode or full power. This new system doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I installed another updated tune and it feels better with better mpg as long as its a flat road but I just can't stand the non linear throttle response. 25% throttle is causing the engine load to shoot to 80%. Just barely pressing the gas is the only way to drive normal. Anything past half throttle is really 100% engine load. I just don't understand why anyone would want a non linear throttle response.
> 
> I originally installed the tune to maintain my mpg and to add more power. The original select-a-tune did that and was great. The throttle response w's great and I had a choice to be in eco mode or full power. This new system doesn't do that anymore.


It is very sensitive, I agree with that. I never had the select a tune, however at times I wish I could put it in ECO mode just so I didn't have to feather foot it and drive super easy.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I installed the updated tune today on my 2011 Cruze Eco. Flashed the update in a few minutes with no troubles. I really like it! The throttle is touchy, but I drive with a light foot as it is, so it doesn't really seem that touchy to me. 90% of my commute is highway, so I always have my cruise control on. The select-a-tune was neat, but I rarely used the performance mode because I always used my cruise control. Now I'll have it whenever I want by simply pushing the gas pedal and not having to remember to turn off the cruise control first. For my first commute to work, I averaged 49 MPG with cruise set to 55 MPH on 87 and 30* outside.

I have this tune on 2 vehicles now. My 2011 Cruze Eco & wife's 2013 Buick Encore. Both perform as they should. No data logs were required. Some things I've noticed:
The Encore really launches in 2nd gear. However, if I'm light on the gas pedal, it accelerates nice and easy. Overall, the Encore gas mileage has actually increased, all the while going back to 87 and experiencing cold Lansing, MI weather, so this spring and summer should get even better with 93 and warmer weather. While accelerating in the Encore, if I hit resume speed at 25 MPH, it seems to try its hardest to remain in eco mode shifting around 2k RPM. After a bit of time, if it does not reach the desired set speed, it will finally downshift and pulls pretty hard, prob. getting into the performance mode. I find that it coasts longer and easier as it stays in the top gear longer and does downshift as quickly.

On my Cruze Eco, with manual 6 speed, I noticed the shift light comes on much earlier, around 1,700 RPM and it has plenty of torque to get into the next gear now. Messing around before the new tune, I would hit resume speed between each gear starting with 3rd gear at 25 MPH and shift once the light said so. Before the update, 3rd would get me to 35 MPH, 4th to 45 MPH, 5th to 55 MPH and since 55 was my target speed, the shift light would turn on for 6th gear. Now with the new updated tune, 3rd at 25 MPH tells me to shift right away, so 4th gets me to 35 MPH, 5th to 45 MPH so I'm in 6th gear at 45 MPH. Pretty impressive. That is basically comparing how both tunes handle resuming speed using the cruise control. Of course I had to test out WOT too and it's very impressive. However, my Cruze feels much quicker than the Encore. I guess ~200 lbs. and slushbox makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone else just want a stock shifting trans with the Trifecta tune?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Is their anyway I can go back to the select-a-tune? The mpg on the dic is at 32.7 after driving on another updated tune and mostly highway. The cruise control at 72 mph will jump from high 40s down to the mid 20s on just the slightest incline. The old tune didn't do that and I averaged around 40-42 mpg on select-a-tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Is their anyway I can go back to the select-a-tune? The mpg on the dic is at 32.7 after driving on another updated tune and mostly highway. The cruise control at 72 mph will jump from high 40s down to the mid 20s on just the slightest incline. The old tune didn't do that and I averaged around 40-42 mpg on select-a-tune.


What did you need again? Tune file should be in email if you was BNR and a few of us have the old EZ Pass.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Is their anyway I can go back to the select-a-tune? The mpg on the dic is at 32.7 after driving on another updated tune and mostly highway. The cruise control at 72 mph will jump from high 40s down to the mid 20s on just the slightest incline. The old tune didn't do that and I averaged around 40-42 mpg on select-a-tune.


I'll take it too.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the setting needs to be changed for highway where with a automatic and you are in 6th, boost doesn't really come on strong until you down shift. When I'm at 70-80 on the highway the boost fills like is on so I think that is why my mileage is suffering some.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> What did you need again? Tune file should be in email if you was BNR and a few of us have the old EZ Pass.


That's the problem. The email is now gone for some reason. The file I had saved is actually just the stock tune because with it loaded its only running up to 14 psi and no select-a-tune.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Thinking about going back to select a tune flash as MPG is kind a tanking. Even after driving on the hwy for while, MPG very "so so" at best low 30s "for an Eco"? Granted having the tune always there and nice to have the power but does tends to lead to "opening it up" and feeling the power but I don't know if that is what I am looking for any more. Find myself doing that BIC(Because I can) not bc I need to. IDK I am on the fence.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Patman said:


> Thinking about going back to select a tune flash as MPG is kind a tanking. Even after driving on the hwy for while, MPG very "so so" at best low 30s "for an Eco"? Granted having the tune always there and nice to have the power but does tends to lead to "opening it up" and feeling the power but I don't know if that is what I am looking for any more. Find myself doing that BIC(Because I can) not bc I need to. IDK I am on the fence.


I feel the same, even though I never had select a tune.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Patman said:


> Thinking about going back to select a tune flash as MPG is kind a tanking. Even after driving on the hwy for while, MPG very "so so" at best low 30s "for an Eco"? Granted having the tune always there and nice to have the power but does tends to lead to "opening it up" and feeling the power but I don't know if that is what I am looking for any more. Find myself doing that BIC(Because I can) not bc I need to. IDK I am on the fence.


The jury is still out for me, because I've been off work this week and haven't driven Penelope much since uploading last Thursday. But from what I can tell, this tune definitely likes to boost up sooner. I had my foot pretty well trained for a gentle boost up while rolling (to maintain speed just enough), but this one jumps from coasting to almost fully spooled almost right away. Great way to get going quick, but I'm sure it'll come at a cost if mileage. I'm at the lowest tank average I've been at in a while, but I'm not linking the two just yet.


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have to say, after a month of driving, it just feels like PAL doesn't do a great job of predicting, and it thinks I want to go balls out when I'm really just trying to keep a steady light pedal pressure.
I'm going to try to capture a lot of this on a datalog and send it in before I flash back to stock.


----------



## fusion66 (Sep 26, 2013)

I ordered my tune in November (returning ccustomer) and I was somewhat disappointed
when I finally downloaded inDecember. It replaced the six-speed with a poorly tuned, first gen.
cvt. making each dpwnshift noisy and labored. Although I sent Brian a datalog more than four weeks
ago he informes me recently that a solution is not forthcoming and that my problem is somewhat
common. I understand that Brian is busy and I haven't behaved like the petulant consumer, but
will I eventually be satisfied?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

fusion66 said:


> I ordered my tune in November (returning customer) and I was somewhat disappointed when I finally downloaded in December. It replaced the six-speed with a poorly tuned, first gen. CVT. making each downshift noisy and labored. Although I sent Brian a datalog more than four weeks ago he informs me recently that a solution is not forthcoming and that my problem is somewhat common. I understand that Brian is busy and I haven't behaved like the petulant consumer, but will I eventually be satisfied?


*fusion66*,

Any hint of a solution yet for the issues you've experienced with the new tune?

As for me, I've had the tune installed for nearly two weeks now and I'm about ready to flash back to stock and call it a day. Totally underwhelmed and disappointed by how poorly Trifecta's new code plays on my 2014 Cruze 1LT RS with GM's 6T40 automatic transmission. Where I eagerly expected a sweetly harmonized symphony of integration between the motor and transmission, I now have a discordant clash of competing programming forces that exacerbate rather than enhance the weaknesses of the OEM tune and transmission.

To coax out any semblance of smooth and satisfying acceleration from a dead stop, I must either drive my tuned Cruze in full manual mode or use a hybrid mix of full auto and manual mode commands. Interestingly and most troubling, too, is that manual mode no longer functions normally and when slowing down to a full stop the transmission almost always remains in M3 and rarely shifts down to M2 or M1. Resultantly I must either manually shift it down to M2 and then M1 or place the shift lever in "D" Auto to be in the proper gear to resume driving. Finally the transmission no longer enters the 'no pull' neutral fuel saving state when I'm stopped with the brake pedal depressed as it is was designed by GM engineers to do.

I'm not sure where to go from here. Before flashing back to stock, should I collect datalogs for Trifecta in the hope that such feedback will help their engineers better understand the issues many of us are experiencing and with those field reports in hand develop solutions that'll make the tune work as advertised and deliver an overall satisfying driving experience? And if the answer's yes, just what performance information should I datalog that will be useful in transforming the new tune into a product which will delight customers and honor Trifecta's promises?

In conclusion, I feel we were misled a bit as regards the new tune's readiness for prime time play. It feels and drives more like a beta version of a tune in development rather than an RTM customer-ready release.

So friggin' disappointing. 

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree



UlyssesSG said:


> *fusion66*,
> 
> Any hint of a solution yet for the issues you've experienced with the new tune?
> 
> ...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We just want to let you guys know that your concerns are definitely being heard! As many of you already know via open support requests through WOT-Tuning, we are most definitely researching this new round of complaints. 

First, it was the 'touchy throttle' issue. We resolved that for you all pretty much as fast as we could and most are happy. Now we have this new round of complaints about the aggressive shifting. Believe what I say: that we are working on this and the other related reported behaviors that the community does not like. We have gathered data and are testing revisions before releasing to you.

It's funny, because we have many requests from owners from both the Sonic and Cruze platforms that request that the power be always on tap and be as aggressive as possible. Then we have those that want the performance but then also worry about fuel consumption. It's a slippery slope that we are trying to navigate here. 

We appreciate your patience while we work with you to get your concerns addressed. I will be sharing this same post in other threads in which these same concerns have been voiced.

-Michael


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We just want to let you guys know that your concerns are definitely being heard! As many of you already know via open support requests through WOT-Tuning, we are most definitely researching this new round of complaints.
> 
> ...


Can we not get rid of this PAL system and go back to select-a-tune? Like others have said this feels like some beta tune that wasn't ready to be released. I've never seen so many complaints about trifecta before this new update. What are your plans about increasing the mpg back to what they were on select-a-tune?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

How long does it take for the PAL to go from WOT mode to fuel sipping mode?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

nick993 said:


> How long does it take for the PAL to go from WOT mode to fuel sipping mode?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It is dynamic. There is no timeframe. ECO mode is always engaged if you are very light on the throttle.



NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Can we not get rid of this PAL system and go back to select-a-tune? Like others have said this feels like some beta tune that wasn't ready to be released. I've never seen so many complaints about trifecta before this new update. What are your plans about increasing the mpg back to what they were on select-a-tune?


Unfortunately, and this has been stated repeatedly, Select-A-Tune is no more and there are no plans to re-introduce it. This is the official word directly from TRIFECTA.

However, we are taking into account the complaints about the current iteration of the calibration and we will issue you a revision based on your concerns if you reply to an open SR or start a new one via [email protected]


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmm. This thread kinda died. I hope Michael is still around. Just finally able to get my log sent in. (and caught up on this thread!)

Hope to get my issues fixed soon too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Still here if you need them.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*We've Moved ...*



nybble said:


> Hmm. This thread kinda died. I hope Michael is still around. Just finally able to get my log sent in. (and caught up on this thread!)
> 
> Hope to get my issues fixed soon too.


Hi nybble,

In the event you haven't already discovered it, the Trifecta tune conversation continues in a new thread. Plenty of updated information and a few surprises await! Mouse in hand, mosey on over and have a look see.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...et-cruze-1-4t-my2011-2015-jan2015-update.html

- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bump ^


----------



## rodslinger (Dec 27, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Unfortunately, and this has been stated repeatedly, Select-A-Tune is no more and there are no plans to re-introduce it. This is the official word directly from TRIFECTA.


O'really..... :wavetowel2: 

Glad Trifecta had a change of heart. The select-a-tune was their main marketing advantage over others. Pulling that out was a mistake and I'm sure they felt it in the wallet.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*The Trifecta Conversation Continues ...*

.
*We've Moved !!*

In the event you've been away and haven't already discovered it, the Trifecta tune conversation continues in a new thread and can be joined at its' new location. Plenty of updated information and a few surprises await! Click on over and have a look see.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...et-cruze-1-4t-my2011-2015-jan2015-update.html

- -
Ulysses
- -





TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015 Update)


TRIFECTA presents: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-MY2015+ TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs for your Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-MY2015 (January 2015 Update) http://i61.tinypic.com/10yq9hl.jpg http://i61.tinypic.com/14dg48x.jpg http://i59.tinypic.com/16m9cht.jpg...




www.cruzetalk.com





Updated link to new-ish thread R.​


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

rodslinger said:


> O'really..... :wavetowel2:
> 
> Glad Trifecta had a change of heart. The select-a-tune was their main marketing advantage over others. Pulling that out was a mistake and I'm sure they felt it in the wallet.


bahahah love that you pulled the quote - that was the first thing I thought of when I saw the announcement. "NO PLANS TO COME BACK". Weeks later; "OK SO THIS IS WHAT WE'RE DONG!"


----------

